# storia finita



## Old rospetto (13 Gennaio 2009)

Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


----------



## Old Confù (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


ti và di raccontare com'è andata....con lei e con tua moglie?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


 Sette mesi sono segno di una bella resistenza come amante di uno che ti chiama adorata fatina...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Gennaio 2009)

niente di nuovo sotto il sole... sopravviverai... cmq racconta come è andata.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? *Torno mentalmente a mia moglie?* Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


L'hai lasciata per l'adorata fatina? Mi sa di no eh...


----------



## Old serenity (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


 
Farai come hai fatto sempre prima di conoscerla. E se riuscirai a tornare " mentalmente" da tua moglie, vorra' dire che evidentemente tutto quest amore era solo un'illusione bella e buona.
Ti sei chiesto cosa l abbia spinta ad andar via? e soprattutto tu cosa hai fatto per evitarlo?

Sere


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sette mesi sono segno di una bella resistenza come amante di uno che ti chiama adorata fatina...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


Signore, qualcuna asciughi queste lacrime di coccodrilletto.


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sette mesi sono segno di una bella resistenza come amante di uno che ti chiama *adorata fatina*...


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


 esagerato
ci sono cose peggiori
la carestia
la dislessia
la tauromachia
l'aracnofobia
la dissenteria
o mamma mia


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


E tu perchè in questi sette mesi non hai deciso di lasciare tua moglie per la tua adorata fatina? Troppo comodo il divano di casa?


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> E tu perchè in questi sette mesi non hai deciso di lasciare tua moglie per la tua adorata fatina? Troppo comodo il divano di casa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> E tu perchè in questi sette mesi non hai deciso di lasciare tua moglie per la tua adorata fatina? Troppo comodo il divano di casa?


 senti chi parla
tu mi pare che hai avuto una storia extra con un uomo che amavi pero' le palle x lasciare la famiglia non le hai avute
sto femminismo da 4 soldi che ti porta a fare la morale quando ste storie riguardano un uomo e soprattutto  quando non puoi assolutamente permettertelo mi sta altamente sui coglioni
scusate eh


----------



## Old serenity (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> E tu perchè in questi sette mesi non hai deciso di lasciare tua moglie per la tua adorata fatina? Troppo comodo il divano di casa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

solito discorso e solite analisi femminili a riguardo
la donna se fa una cosa cosi ha i suoi buoni motivi la poveretta
l'uomo e' una T.d.C. e fa cosi solo xche gli si indurisce lo scroto
e vi parla uno che e' x l'uguaglianza e la parita' dei sessi
ste cose mi fanno vomitare


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> senti chi parla
> tu mi pare che hai avuto una storia extra con un uomo che amavi pero' le palle x lasciare la famiglia non le hai avute
> sto femminismo da 4 soldi che ti porta a fare la morale quando ste storie riguardano un uomo e soprattutto  quando non puoi assolutamente permettertelo mi sta altamente sui coglioni
> scusate eh


Non ho lasciato perchè lui non avrebbe lasciato la moglie. Se ci fosse stata la possibilità di costruire qualcosa insieme avrei preso in considerazione l'ipotesi di lasciare mio marito. La mia decisione è stata pragmatica. E poi che cosa c'entrano il femminismo e la morale?


----------



## Old serenity (13 Gennaio 2009)

*siate buoni suvvia...*

... magari aspettava solo quel bacio della fatina che lo avrebbe trasformato da rospetto in principe azzurro...


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> solito discorso e solite analisi femminili a riguardo
> la donna se fa una cosa cosi ha i suoi buoni motivi la poveretta
> l'uomo e' una T.d.C. e fa cosi solo xche gli si indurisce lo scroto
> e vi parla uno che e' x l'uguaglianza e la parita' dei sessi
> ste cose mi fanno vomitare


Ma come siamo acidi questa mattina! Dormito male? scopato poco?


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> ... magari aspettava solo quel bacio della fatina che lo avrebbe trasformato da rospetto in principe azzurro...


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> ... magari aspettava solo quel bacio della fatina che lo avrebbe trasformato da rospetto in principe azzurro...




















   mi piacciono queste fatine...


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Non ho lasciato perchè lui non avrebbe lasciato la moglie. Se ci fosse stata la possibilità di costruire qualcosa insieme avrei preso in considerazione l'ipotesi di lasciare mio marito. La mia decisione è stata pragmatica. E poi che cosa c'entrano il femminismo e la morale?


 se se
e ti aspetti pure che ci creda?
guarda che so come funziona quando hai una storia con una sposata .....al 90% (a stare molto stretti) dei casi questa non lascia la famiglia con casa ,figli ecc ecc quindi non venirmela a raccontare a me
la morale c'entra xche hai detto che e' comodo il divano di casa....mi pare che vista la tua storia non puoi permetterti di fare tanto la morale xche anche tu sei rimasta al calduccio dell'ambiente familiare....il femminismo c'entra xche sta storia riguarda un uomo
ergo se c'e un uomo nel mezzo e' un bastardo opportunista
se c'e una donna ha i suoi buoni motivi
tutto qua
un p'o piu d'obbiettivita non guasterebbe


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

il vero dramma è se lei lo chiamava davvero rospetto


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Ma come siamo acidi questa mattina! Dormito male? scopato poco?


 dormito poco xche scopato....
guarda un p'o.....


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dormito poco xche scopato....
> guarda un p'o.....


consolati, pensavo che fosse una cagata riservata solo alle donne quella dell'acidità perchè non trombanti


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> consolati, pensavo che fosse una cagata riservata solo alle donne quella dell'acidità perchè non trombanti


 soliti luoghi comuni
io sapevo dell'acidita femminile causa ciclo....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Se devo essere onesta io non ce la farei a tornare dal mio partner dopo aver vissuto un amore così coinvolgente da non lasciarmi + lacrime x la sua fine. quello che voglio dire è che non è obbligatorio stare con qualcuno, se non ami + tua moglie nessuno ti obbliga a tornare nè mentalmente nè fisicamente da lei.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Ma come siamo acidi questa mattina! Dormito male? scopato poco?


 o sco.pato male che è anche peggio di non sco.pare affatto


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> E tu perchè in questi sette mesi non hai deciso di lasciare tua moglie per la tua adorata fatina? Troppo comodo il divano di casa?



E con questa tua affermazione ti dichiaro amore eterno..!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> soliti luoghi comuni
> io sapevo dell'acidita femminile causa ciclo....


no no...la causa è la non trombata.
col ciclo siamo uterine


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> soliti luoghi comuni
> io sapevo dell'acidita femminile causa ciclo....


macchè acidità! sotto ciclo io mangio come un camionista tutte le porcherie possibili ed immaginabili ed al massimo piango davanti a qualche film del casso.....x il resto sono un treno


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o sco.pato male che è anche peggio di non sco.pare affatto


 se ho scopato male non dico che ho scopato....anzi non dico proprio niente....dato che l'ho detto.....invece di tirare fuori queste buffonate si potrebbe anche rispondere a tono con cio che ho scritto.....


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se devo essere onesta io non ce la farei a tornare dal mio partner dopo aver vissuto un amore così coinvolgente da non lasciarmi + lacrime x la sua fine. quello che voglio dire è che non è obbligatorio stare con qualcuno, se non ami + tua moglie nessuno ti obbliga a tornare nè mentalmente nè fisicamente da lei.


Seeeeeee!!! Se resta nel forum vedrai il suo evolversi. Tra tre mesi scriverà:

"Avevo perso il lume della ragione, ora ho ritrovato l'amore per mia moglie, che bello. E che sciocco sono stato".
E magari farà pure la morale agli altri.


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se se
> e ti aspetti pure che ci creda?
> guarda che so come funziona quando hai una storia con una sposata .....al 90% (a stare molto stretti) dei casi questa non lascia la famiglia con casa ,figli ecc ecc quindi non venirmela a raccontare a me
> la morale c'entra xche hai detto che e' comodo il divano di casa....mi pare che vista la tua storia non puoi permetterti di fare tanto la morale xche anche tu sei rimasta al calduccio dell'ambiente familiare....il femminismo c'entra xche sta storia riguarda un uomo
> ...



E che so' scema che lascio il divano per andare a dormi' per terra e pure sola? Fedifraga sì amore mio, ma mica fessa!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Seeeeeee!!! Se resta nel forum vedrai il suo evolversi. Tra tre mesi scriverà:
> 
> "Avevo perso il lume della ragione, ora ho ritrovato l'amore per mia moglie, che bello. E che sciocco sono stato".
> E magari farà pure la morale agli altri.


 puo essere benissimo
dato che qua leggo di gente come avalon che fa la morale quando tempo fa ha vissuto la stessa identica situazione


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dormito poco xche scopato....
> guarda un p'o.....





























Bravo! così mi piaci!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> E che so' scema che lascio il divano per andare a dormi' per terra e pure sola? Fedifraga sì amore mio, ma mica fessa!


 allora che cavolo parli di comodita' del divano di casa quando hai fatto la stessa identica cosa tempo fa? anche a te piace il calduccio del tetto domestico eh?
pensavo a una  tua risposta un p'o piu scaltra......


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> E che so' scema che lascio il divano per andare a dormi' per terra e pure sola? Fedifraga sì amore mio, ma mica fessa!


 
e allora, scusami ma 6 nella sua identica situazione....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ho scopato male non dico che ho scopato....anzi non dico proprio niente....dato che l'ho detto.....invece di tirare fuori queste buffonate si potrebbe anche rispondere a tono con cio che ho scritto.....


 io rileggerei il tono delle risposte che hai dato da quando ti sei loggato stamattina....di buffone in questo momento ci sei solo tu....


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> solito discorso e solite analisi femminili a riguardo
> la donna se fa una cosa cosi ha i suoi buoni motivi la poveretta
> l'uomo e' una T.d.C. e fa cosi solo xche gli si indurisce lo scroto
> e vi parla uno che e' x l'uguaglianza e la parita' dei sessi
> ste cose mi fanno vomitare


Non so se hai notato, ma io mi incavolo con uomini e donne indistintamente.
Finchè ci infilano la frase " sto comodo a casa" tanto di cappello, ma se piagnucolano o che siano traditi o che siano amanti, il tappo mi salta quando vogliono intortarla.


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> "Avevo perso il lume della ragione, *ora ho ritrovato l'amore per mia moglie, che bello.* E che sciocco sono stato".
> E magari farà pure la morale agli altri.


sembra una battuta invece è seria da morire sta cosa.
da quando son qui l'ho letta e riletta un pacco di volte ....
crediamo di essere tanto speciali ma alla fine l'ovvietà fa da padrona


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E con questa tua affermazione ti dichiaro amore eterno..!!!!!!


Mo' non esageriamo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io rileggerei il tono delle risposte che hai dato da quando ti sei loggato stamattina....di buffone in questo momento ci sei solo tu....


 se mi spieghi cosa ho detto di cosi buffone
avalon (e come lei ce ne sono tante) ha trovato la via morale....ovvero critica il fatto che chi ha aperto questo topic non ha avuto le palle x lasciare la moglie .....lei e tante altre come lei (magari pure te non so) ha fatto la stessa identica cosa tempo fa
amante,amore ti amo e tante belle cose
ma dopo un p'o torno dal marito xche non posso lasciare tutto....dove sta la differenza scusa?
se mi spieghi xche sarei un buffone te ne sono grato


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> soliti luoghi comuni
> io sapevo dell'acidita femminile causa ciclo....


E io dell'acidità ciclica causa femmina


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato, ma io mi incavolo con uomini e donne indistintamente.
> Finchè ci infilano la frase " sto comodo a casa" tanto di cappello, ma se piagnucolano o che siano traditi o che siano amanti, il tappo mi salta quando vogliono intortarla.


 guarda che se sfogli un p'o sto forum puoi notare che i piagnuccolamenti x situazioni analoghe a questa sono piu di matrice femminile che maschile


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora che cavolo parli di comodita' del divano di casa quando hai fatto la stessa identica cosa tempo fa? anche a te piace il calduccio del tetto domestico eh?
> pensavo a una  tua risposta un p'o piu scaltra......


Guarda che sei partito con il piede sbagliato! Non stavo facendo la morale! Ti sembro il tipo? Era una domanda cattiva per pungolare rospetto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se mi spieghi cosa ho detto di cosi buffone
> avalon (e come lei ce ne sono tante) ha trovato la via morale....ovvero critica il fatto che chi ha aperto questo topic non ha avuto le palle x lasciare la moglie .....lei e tante altre come lei (magari pure te non so) ha fatto la stessa identica cosa tempo fa
> amante,amore ti amo e tante belle cose
> ma dopo un p'o torno dal marito xche non posso lasciare tutto....dove sta la differenza scusa?
> se mi spieghi xche sarei un buffone te ne sono grato


e io cosa ho scritto che possa essere catalogato come buffonata?
Quanto alla mia storia....pulisciti mani e bocca prima di farci anche solo un accenno....
A proposito, prima di qualche battuta stupida....non sono in SPM


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E io dell'acidità ciclica causa femmina


Ciao Alce!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Guarda che sei partito con il piede sbagliato! Non stavo facendo la morale! Ti sembro il tipo? Era una domanda cattiva per pungolare rospetto.


 uffa gia finita sta diatriba?
ti ritiri cosi?
peccato
dai alla prossima vinci te


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda che se sfogli un p'o sto forum puoi notare che i piagnuccolamenti x situazioni analoghe a questa sono piu di matrice femminile che maschile


Considera inoltre, Alex che se l'uomo finalmente si sveglia, e molla la famiglia, è un gran bastardo, se lo fa la donna "si è ripresa i suoi spazi".


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e io cosa ho scritto che possa essere catalogato come buffonata?
> Quanto alla mia storia....pulisciti mani e bocca prima di farci anche solo un accenno....
> A proposito, prima di qualche battuta stupida....non sono in SPM


 tu e come te tante altre con la solidarieta' femminile alla moglie cornuta....
io della tua storia me ne frego altamente....avevo solo ipotizzato non so cosa ti e' capitato sinceramente e non mi interessa.....tu pulisciti la punta delle dita prima di digitare con me allora


----------



## Old avalon (13 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e io cosa ho scritto che possa essere catalogato come buffonata?
> Quanto alla mia storia....pulisciti mani e bocca prima di farci anche solo un accenno....
> A proposito, prima di qualche battuta stupida....non sono in SPM


Mi sa che questa mattina in SPM ci sta Alexandro!


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> esagerato
> ci sono cose peggiori
> la carestia
> la dislessia
> ...


 mi hai tolto le parole di bocca .e poi si sa che le fatine spariscono con un tocco di bacchetta


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Considera inoltre, Alex che se l'uomo finalmente si sveglia, e molla la famiglia, è un gran bastardo, se lo fa la donna "si è ripresa i suoi spazi".


 bingo!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Alce!


 Ciao bella


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembra una battuta invece è seria da morire sta cosa.
> da quando son qui l'ho letta e riletta un pacco di volte ....
> crediamo di essere tanto speciali ma alla fine l'ovvietà fa da padrona



Ormai è quasi un anno che scrivo qui Brugola, molto spesso sono stata "aggredita" perchè ho sempre sostenuto il contrario, che sono scelte di comodo. A lungo andare ho trovato nell'evolversi di alcune storie e di alcuni utenti che fanno la morale quotidianamente a mo' di sermone, comportamenti recidivi o che comunque hanno confermato le mie affermazioni.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Mi sa che questa mattina in SPM ci sta Alexandro!


 ti sa ti sa...convinta te
....
sparate pure le vostre cartuccie
quando arrivate ai 50 voglio vedervi.....acide,brutte,grasse, che piangono mentre guardano Cucuzza a pomeriggio in tv e che non trombano piu bene....e soffrono quando vedono che i mariti guardano quelle piu magre e piu giovani


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tu e come te tante altre con la solidarieta' femminile alla moglie cornuta....
> io della tua storia me ne frego altamente....avevo solo ipotizzato non so cosa ti e' capitato sinceramente e non mi interessa.....tu pulisciti la punta delle dita prima di digitare con me allora


 ma io digito col naso: èun'abilità sviluppata negli anni. .....
lizzare scrivendo "tu e come te tante altre...." ognuno qui è un mondo a sè....
fai bene a fregartene della mia storia...


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda che se sfogli un p'o sto forum puoi notare che i piagnuccolamenti x situazioni analoghe a questa sono piu di matrice femminile che maschile


Maschile o femminile che siano trovi sotto le mie risposte, e i sermoni pallosi sotto.


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ormai è quasi un anno che scrivo qui Brugola, molto spesso sono stata "aggredita" perchè ho sempre sostenuto il contrario, che sono scelte di comodo. A lungo andare ho trovato nell'evolversi di alcune storie e di alcuni utenti che fanno la morale quotidianamente a mo' di sermone, comportamenti recidivi o che comunque hanno confermato le mie affermazioni.


è sempre una scelta di comodo.
e chi sostiene il contrario barricandosi dietro alla famiglia, i figli ...il cane, e il mutuo  dice grandi cagate alle quali non crede manco lui/lei.
bisognerebbe che l'umanità accettasse la propria  meschinità...


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro;[COLOR=Black ha detto:
			
		

> 479725][/COLOR]ti sa ti sa...convinta te
> ....
> sparate pure le vostre cartuccie
> * quando arrivate ai 50 voglio vedervi.....acide,brutte,grasse, che piangono mentre guardano Cucuzza a pomeriggio in tv e che non trombano piu bene....e soffrono quando vedono che i mariti guardano quelle piu magre e piu giovani*









  ti posso assicurare che non e' per tutte cosi   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e ne ho 62 di anni


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è sempre una scelta di comodo.
> e chi sostiene il contrario barricandosi dietro alla famiglia, i figli ...il cane, e il mutuo  dice grandi cagate alle quali non crede manco lui/lei.
> bisognerebbe che l'umanità accettasse la propria  meschinità...



Decisamente è nato un nuovo amore!
I love you.

Io nemmeno leggo più certi interventi quando leggo il nome.

Che poi tutto può essere eh, non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Ma su 100 casi, solo uno torna perchè ama il partner, come del resto su 100 storie adultere solo una è un grande amore.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

ho sbagliato a generalizzare anche io
brugola e belledejour sono obbiettive


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> macchè acidità! sotto ciclo io mangio come un camionista tutte le porcherie possibili ed immaginabili ed al massimo piango davanti a qualche film del casso.....x il resto sono un treno


solo sotto ciclo?? a me risulta che mangi sempre come un camionista.....
anzi no, come un camionista no perchè loro pranzano nelle trattorie a conduzione famigliare dove si mangia bene.....
tu mangi come un facocero al mcdonalds.....


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ti sa ti sa...convinta te
> ....
> sparate pure le vostre cartuccie
> quando arrivate ai 50 voglio vedervi.....acide,brutte,grasse, che piangono mentre guardano Cucuzza a pomeriggio in tv e che non trombano piu bene....e soffrono quando vedono che i mariti guardano quelle piu magre e piu giovani


dio caro... non ci resta altro che il suicidio.. ad essere positive, eh.. altrimenti partire per/con una missione umanitaria in belucistan o come cazz si scrive. 

ps: ma li mortè...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> solo sotto ciclo?? a me risulta che mangi sempre come un camionista.....
> anzi no, come un camionista no perchè loro pranzano nelle trattorie a conduzione famigliare dove si mangia bene.....
> *tu mangi come un facocero al mcdonalds*.....


Mi hai distrutto un mito


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dio caro... non ci resta altro che il suicidio.. ad essere positive, eh.. altrimenti partire per/con una missione umanitaria in belucistan o come cazz si scrive.
> 
> ps: ma li mortè...


 ma hai il ciclo x caso?


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi hai distrutto un mito


 perchè alcetto? nn dirmi che nn lo sapevi..... quella bottegaia si strafoga di hamburger e schifezze varie....


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma hai il ciclo x caso?


no. ho le palle girate.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ti posso assicurare che non e' per tutte cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.T.

Io ho pianto ieri sera, ho guardato un'oretta del GF. Mi è scoppiato un mal di testa allucinante, ma si può protestare?? Posso scrivere per lamentarvi? Mi devo dare alla politica, diventare Ministro e vietare certe cose?
La televisione di chi è? Del puffo. Posso andare a pestarlo???


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi hai distrutto un mito


 
non darle retta....è acida! comunque al mac andrò una volta al mese....mi sono fatta solo una brutta fama


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> perchè alcetto? nn dirmi che nn lo sapevi..... quella bottegaia si strafoga di hamburger e schifezze varie....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> perchè alcetto? nn dirmi che nn lo sapevi..... quella bottegaia si strafoga di hamburger e schifezze varie....


 









  no nè vero, solo ogni tanto....quando ho il ciclo


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma hai il ciclo x caso?


Quando un uomo dice una cosa simile a una donna lo pesto a sangue. Ritira quello che hai detto o ti metto nella lista ignore.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quando un uomo dice una cosa simile a una donna lo pesto a sangue. Ritira quello che hai detto o ti metto nella lista ignore.


 Sangue x sangue
pestami a sangue quando hai il ciclo cosi non si nota la differenza


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Seeeeeee!!! Se resta nel forum vedrai il suo evolversi. Tra tre mesi scriverà:
> 
> "Avevo perso il lume della ragione, *ora ho ritrovato l'amore per mia moglie, che bello. E che sciocco sono stato*".
> E magari farà pure la morale agli altri.


 
E SE LA MOGLIE NN LO VOLESSE PIU'? sarebbe il massimo!
Io uno ******* che mi molla per una di vent'anni più giovane e venti chili di meno, dopo che gli ho dedicato la vita, fatto e cresciuto dei figli, governato la casa e lavato le mutande per trent'anni, indietro nn lo riprenderei mai.....


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non darle retta....è acida! comunque al mac andrò una volta al mese....mi sono fatta solo una brutta fama


non mangio un panino di mc donald da una vita  

	
	
		
		
	


	








il royal de lux mi provoca un orgasmo multiplo carpiato


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Sangue x sangue
> pestami a sangue quando hai il ciclo cosi non si nota la differenza


Nessuno se ne accorge, non ti preoccupare.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E SE LA MOGLIE NN LO VOLESSE PIU'? sarebbe il massimo!
> Io uno ******* che mi molla per una di vent'anni più giovane e venti chili di meno, dopo che gli ho dedicato la vita, fatto e cresciuto dei figli, governato la casa e lavato le mutande per trent'anni, indietro nn lo riprenderei mai.....


 
mi tocca perfino quotarti!


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Io ho pianto ieri sera, ho guardato un'oretta del GF. Mi è scoppiato un mal di testa allucinante, ma si può protestare?? Posso scrivere per lamentarvi? Mi devo dare alla politica, diventare Ministro e vietare certe cose?
> La televisione di chi è? Del puffo. Posso andare a pestarlo???



... per la gran parte delle volte la TIBBU' va spolverata ma non guardata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  riesce solo a riempire certi spazi vuoti in casa (quando la casa e' grande).


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nessuno se ne accorge, non ti preoccupare.


 ok
sono abituato alla lotta....fisica e psicologica


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Io ho pianto ieri sera, ho guardato un'oretta del GF. Mi è scoppiato un mal di testa allucinante, ma si può protestare?? Posso scrivere per lamentarvi? Mi devo dare alla politica, diventare Ministro e vietare certe cose?
> La televisione di chi è? Del puffo. Posso andare a pestarlo???


Ricordati che come i prezzi non li fa chi vende, ma chi compra, le trasmissioni non le fa chi trasmette, ma chi guarda.
Come non ci sarebbero certi prezzi se la gente non fosse disposta a pagarli, non ci sarebbero certe cose vomitevoli (e ci mettiamo insieme la De Filippi, tutti i reality, e buona parte delle fiction) se la massa non fosse incollata alla tv per godersele. (salvo poi in pubblico dire che non è vero)


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no nè vero, solo ogni tanto....quando ho il ciclo


 
mi risulta che vai a lavorare in bicicletta.....quindi "il ciclo" ce l'hai tutti i giorni....


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E SE LA MOGLIE NN LO VOLESSE PIU'? sarebbe il massimo!
> Io uno ******* che mi molla per una di vent'anni più giovane e venti chili di meno, dopo che gli ho dedicato la vita, fatto e cresciuto dei figli, governato la casa e lavato le mutande per trent'anni, indietro nn lo riprenderei mai.....


Tu! E tutte quelle che chiudono gli occhi? Ne vogliamo parlare? Oppure restando focalizzati sul traditore, magari tornano senza che il partner si accorga di nulla.


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Sangue x sangue
> pestami a sangue quando hai il ciclo cosi non si nota la differenza


Continui a generalizzare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e questo e' sbagliato


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> mi risulta che vai a lavorare in bicicletta.....quindi "il ciclo" ce l'hai tutti i giorni....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no nè vero, solo ogni tanto....*quando ho il ciclo*


Se sei come la mia signora: comincia con i sintomi una settimana prima, e le passano una settimana dopo, fai tu i conti......!


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

ah la tauromachia, tutte le feaste se le porta via!


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ricordati che come i prezzi non li fa chi vende, ma chi compra, le trasmissioni non le fa chi trasmette, ma chi guarda.
> Come non ci sarebbero certi prezzi se la gente non fosse disposta a pagarli, non ci sarebbero certe cose vomitevoli (e ci mettiamo insieme la De Filippi, tutti i reality, e buona parte delle fiction) se la massa non fosse incollata alla tv per godersele. (salvo poi in pubblico dire che non è vero)



sposto l'argomento su off topic.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> mi risulta che vai a lavorare in bicicletta.....quindi "il ciclo" ce l'hai tutti i giorni....


 
poniamo fine alle sofferenze di questa donna, please!!!!

a proposito, ho fame!


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tu! E tutte quelle che chiudono gli occhi? Ne vogliamo parlare? Oppure restando focalizzati sul traditore, magari tornano senza che il partner si accorga di nulla.


beh, in quest'ultimo caso nn ci si può fare niente, ma su quelle che chiudono gli occhi, io personalmente.....bel calcio nel cu.lo, altrochè.....


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> poniamo fine alle sofferenze di questa donna, please!!!!


a suon di orgasmi mirti mi sta andando fuori di melone


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se sei come la mia signora: comincia con i sintomi una settimana prima, e le passano una settimana dopo, fai tu i conti......!


ma i miei sintomi sono innocui x chi mi sta accanto


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a suon di orgasmi mirti mi sta andando fuori di melone


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma i miei sintomi sono innocui x chi mi sta accanto


E intanto fagociti..............


----------



## Old oscar (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E SE LA MOGLIE NN LO VOLESSE PIU'? sarebbe il massimo!
> Io uno ******* che mi molla per una di vent'anni più giovane e venti chili di meno, dopo che gli ho dedicato la vita, fatto e cresciuto dei figli, governato la casa e lavato le mutande per trent'anni, indietro nn lo riprenderei mai.....


non è mica un oggetto che lo devi " riprendere "

è capibilissimo che un uomo intorno ai 40 o 50 tradisca per un culetto sodo e venti anni e chili in meno, è la natura che vuole così.
Resistere a questi impulsi vuol dire somatizzare. 
Se ne vedono tanti in giro di uomini che " resistono ".  Li riconosci subito. 
Si arrabbiano ai semafori, si arrabbiano al lavoro, si arrabbiano al bar discutendo di calcio, sono qusi sempre irritati.
C'è da augurarsi che per loro arrivi in fretta l'andropausa, così si ritroveranno pacificamente  al bar a guardare la tv o giocare a carte con gli amici senza essere " distratti " dai bocconcino che girano in torno


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E intanto fagociti..............


infatti ho appena preso un pacchetto di rodeo


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è mica un oggetto che lo devi " riprendere "
> 
> è capibilissimo che un uomo intorno ai 40 o 50 tradisca per un culetto sodo e venti anni e chili in meno, è la natura che vuole così.
> Resistere a questi impulsi vuol dire somatizzare.
> ...


per la serie la *****tta cura il mondo...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è mica un oggetto che lo devi " riprendere "
> 
> è capibilissimo che un uomo intorno ai 40 o 50 tradisca per un culetto sodo e venti anni e chili in meno, è la natura che vuole così.
> Resistere a questi impulsi vuol dire somatizzare.
> ...


 
beh, però può essere altrettanto capibile che la moglie decida di metterlo alla porta....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, però può essere altrettanto capibile che la moglie decida di metterlo alla porta....


 ... o di interessarsi ad un 30enne con il fondoschiena sodo e spalle larghe....


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è mica un oggetto che lo devi " riprendere "


 
ma lui da oggetto mi ha trattato! usa e getta.....si merita lo stesso trattamento!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

a sto punto invidio e stimo gli scambisti
cornuti ma consapevoli e felici di esserlo


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a suon di orgasmi mirti mi sta andando fuori di melone


mercatara invidiosa!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> infatti ho appena preso un pacchetto di rodeo


 
visto? visto? facoceraaaaaaa


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ... o di interessarsi ad un 30enne con il fondoschiena sodo e spalle larghe....


e tartaruga in evidenza....altro che pancetta del 40/50enne


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> visto? visto? facoceraaaaaaa


 

















   tra poco panino al salame!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> senti chi parla
> tu mi pare che hai avuto una storia extra con un uomo che amavi pero' le palle x lasciare la famiglia non le hai avute
> sto femminismo da 4 soldi che ti porta a fare la morale quando ste storie riguardano un uomo e soprattutto quando non puoi assolutamente permettertelo mi sta altamente sui coglioni
> scusate eh


 sai ale, è vero, è facile giudicare quando poi non si segue quello che si propugna, però è vero anche che quest'uomo viene qui, butta lì la sua sofferenza atroce e scompare. Posto che dubito si sia tolto la vita dal dolore, è davvero feroce, il suo tread.
E' feroce verso l'amante, una 'fatina' che presumibilmente è più giovane di lui e che magari per 7mesi ha sofferto perchè credeva lui lasciasse la moglie o perchè s'è innamorata anche se lui non le ha promesso nulla e poi magari ha trovato finalmente la forza di chiudere. E lui a chi pensa? Al suo dolore! Neppure cerca di capire cosa ha portato lei a chiudere! 
E' feroce verso la moglie, cui dovrebbe tornare come fosse un usato garantito e tristemente legata ai fornelli a doppio filo: dove l'ha lasciata lì è rimasta. Moglie che magari sa, o sospetta. Moglie che si chiede cosa abbia lui, poverino, forse problemi a lavoro, con quell'espressione...
Poi certo, ci sta pure che sia la ragazza ad averlo sedotto e abbandonato. Ma ne dubito, dal tono.
E allora cosa ci ferisce, noi donne per lo più, tanto da giudicare? 
Forse il fatto che quest'uomo non si metta in discussione nè con se stesso nè con noi (non è più ritornato). Il fatto che pensi solo ai propri sentimenti.
E' facile dire 'tutte le storie sono uguali'.
Non lo sono. Spesso chi viene qui lo fa nel dolore e ognuno ha il suo da raccontare. A volte hanno la rabbia. Quest' uomo ha solo una faccia da schiaffi e che sia maschi o femmina è irrilevante, al riguardo (e guarda che ad avalon, ad es, è stato detto lo stesso! nessuno le ha detto 'poverina' solo perchè donna!)


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e tartaruga in evidenza....altro che pancetta del 40/50enne


per la serie va sano e va lontano?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e tartaruga in evidenza....altro che pancetta del 40/50enne


48, e non un filo di pancia (ma la tartaruga si vede poco, sorry)


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per la serie va sano e va lontano?


almeno va.....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> E tu perchè in questi sette mesi non hai deciso di lasciare tua moglie per la tua adorata fatina? Troppo comodo il divano di casa?


 
benritrovata.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 48, e non un filo di pancia (ma la tartaruga si vede poco, sorry)


sia chiaro, la mia voleva solo essere una provocazione ad Oscar x dirgli che non solo le donne invecchiano perdendop qualcosa della loro bellezza fisica....quindi non mi caxxiare....


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sai ale, è vero, è facile giudicare quando poi non si segue quello che si propugna, però è vero anche che quest'uomo viene qui, butta lì la sua sofferenza atroce e scompare. Posto che dubito si sia tolto la vita dal dolore, è davvero feroce, il suo tread.
> E' feroce verso l'amante, una 'fatina' che presumibilmente è più giovane di lui e che magari per 7mesi ha sofferto perchè credeva lui lasciasse la moglie o perchè s'è innamorata anche se lui non le ha promesso nulla e poi magari ha trovato finalmente la forza di chiudere. E lui a chi pensa? Al suo dolore! Neppure cerca di capire cosa ha portato lei a chiudere!
> E' feroce verso la moglie, cui dovrebbe tornare come fosse un usato garantito e tristemente legata ai fornelli a doppio filo: dove l'ha lasciata lì è rimasta. Moglie che magari sa, o sospetta. Moglie che si chiede cosa abbia lui, poverino, forse problemi a lavoro, con quell'espressione...
> Poi certo, ci sta pure che sia la ragazza ad averlo sedotto e abbandonato. Ma ne dubito, dal tono.
> ...


 
ma quanto la fate lunga...
secondo me la gente ama raccontarsela e basta. ormai valgon bene solo le parole e solo finché sono in grado di regalare emozioni.
non credo in questi amori e nemmeno in queste lacrime.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se* devo essere onesta io non ce la farei a tornare dal mio partner dopo aver vissuto un amore così coinvolgente da non lasciarmi + lacrime x la sua fine*. quello che voglio dire è che non è obbligatorio stare con qualcuno, se non ami + tua moglie nessuno ti obbliga a tornare nè mentalmente nè fisicamente da lei.



Se devo essere onesta, concordo, è difficilissimo. E lascia ferite profonde.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

pensate davvero che la moglie mette sempre le corna al marito x uno piu bello esteticamente?????


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> almeno va.....


e mi pare anche giusto.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pensate davvero che la moglie mette sempre le corna al marito x uno piu bello esteticamente?????


no.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pensate davvero che la moglie mette sempre le corna al marito x uno piu bello esteticamente?????


 
non x forza deve essere la bellezza a colpire....una persona può interessare anche x il proprio fascino


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

comunque un torero non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pensate davvero che la moglie mette sempre le corna al marito x uno piu bello esteticamente?????


  in realtà quasi mai....come non sempre gli uomini tradiscono per una più bella esteticamente


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pensate davvero che la moglie mette sempre le corna al marito x uno piu bello esteticamente?????


Devi vedere che razza di cesso è il "bello" della mia signora. Ha 14 anni meno di me, e ne dimostra 4 o 5 di più.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

....... Ma probabilmente è un "uomo vero"


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ....... Ma probabilmente è un "uomo vero"


dipende x chi....non certo x me


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> dipende x chi....non certo x me


Ma tu che c'entri? Tu hai il tuo bel meccanico con la tuta blu tutta sexy


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma tu che c'entri? Tu hai il tuo bel meccanico con la tuta blu tutta sexy
















   e ti assicuro che non ha neanche la tartaruga...ma a me piace un sacco....sul meccanico mi sembri leggermente di parte....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e ti assicuro che non ha neanche la tartaruga...ma a me piace un sacco....sul *meccanico mi sembri leggermente di parte*....


Ma no!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma no!


una volta su un giornale femminile tipo donna moderna ho letto una cosa che mi ha fatto sganasciare, praticamente sosteneva che i cantieri e le officine sono i luoghi in cui le donne dovrebbero recarsi quando si sentono un po' giù di morale perchè lì un apprezzamento lo ricevi di sicuro....
da allora ogni tanto raccomando al mio ragazzo di non consolare nessuna


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> una volta su un giornale femminile tipo donna moderna ho letto una cosa che mi ha fatto sganasciare, praticamente sosteneva che i cantieri e le officine sono i luoghi in cui le donne dovrebbero recarsi quando si sentono un po' giù di morale perchè lì un apprezzamento lo ricevi di sicuro....
> da allora ogni tanto raccomando al mio ragazzo di non consolare nessuna


 Non hai idea di quante donne e ragazzine circolavano per la nostra officina. Tutte che non avevano assolutamente alcun bisogno "professionale", o al più avevano qualche scematina da sistemare sullo scooter........


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non hai idea di quante donne e ragazzine circolavano per la nostra officina. Tutte che non avevano assolutamente alcun bisogno "professionale", o al più avevano qualche scematina da sistemare sullo scooter........


x fortuna il mio moroso è metalmeccanico...costruisce nastri trasportatori...donne lì zero!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> x fortuna il mio moroso è metalmeccanico...costruisce nastri trasportatori...donne lì zero!


come dove sono io adesso. 
C'è un ingenierino giovane che ultimamente mi sta guardando con uno strano sorriso......


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> come dove sono io adesso.
> C'è un ingenierino giovane che ultimamente mi sta guardando con uno strano sorriso......




















  attaccagli un calendario di quelli che solo voi (metal)meccanici siete in possesso


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sette mesi sono segno di una bella resistenza come amante di uno che ti chiama adorata fatina...



e quello che pensavo anche io.


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> come dove sono io adesso.
> C'è un ingenierino giovane che ultimamente mi sta guardando con uno strano sorriso......



alcetto........che mi salti la riva?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> alcetto........che mi salti la riva?


Si, per scappare dall'ingeniere! (non mi ricordo più se si scrive nie o gne)


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e ti assicuro che non ha neanche la tartaruga...ma a me piace un sacco....


 
il mio si,  ha la tartaruga.....solo che l'hanno fatta incaz.zare e si è girata....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> il mio si, ha la tartaruga.....solo che l'hanno fatta incaz.zare e si è girata....


 
mirti, non fare così...mi preoccupi!


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mirti, non fare così...mi preoccupi!


 
e perchè mai?? è così bella, morbida e rassicurante la tartaruga girata...
la adoro!


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> una volta su un giornale femminile tipo donna moderna ho letto una cosa che mi ha fatto sganasciare, praticamente sosteneva che i cantieri e le officine sono i luoghi in cui le donne dovrebbero recarsi quando si sentono un po' giù di morale perchè lì un apprezzamento lo ricevi di sicuro....
> da allora ogni tanto raccomando al mio ragazzo di non consolare nessuna


E degli idraulici e dei macellai ne vogliamo parlare???


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> E degli idraulici e dei macellai ne vogliamo parlare???


 stella.....gli idraulici ancora ancora, ma i macellai.....solo per sole....col ciclo!


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> il mio si, ha la tartaruga.....solo che l'hanno fatta incaz.zare e si è girata....


sei proprio fuori come un balcone


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> stella.....gli idraulici ancora ancora, ma i macellai.....solo per sole....col ciclo!








  ..ops tecnico pc aurevoir


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> stella.....gli idraulici ancora ancora, ma i macellai.....solo per sole....col ciclo!


oh bischera!!! va che hanno la carne buona!!!!


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

i muratori e tutta la categoria edile sono un viagra per l'umore femminile!!!
ogni cantiere ti senti miss mondo.
Dio li benedica


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> i muratori e tutta la categoria edile sono un viagra per l'umore femminile!!!
> ogni cantiere ti senti miss mondo.
> Dio li benedica




















   santi subito!!!!


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> santi subito!!!!


 
vale la pena di allungare la strada e passare casualmente sotto i ponteggi....roba da portarsi un registratorino portatile


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Seeeeeee!!! Se resta nel forum vedrai il suo evolversi. Tra tre mesi scriverà:
> 
> "Avevo perso il lume della ragione, ora ho ritrovato l'amore per mia moglie, che bello. E che sciocco sono stato".
> E magari farà pure la morale agli altri.
























   io ti amooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io ti amooooooooooooooooo


 sssssssche mi svegli il toro


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ti sa ti sa...convinta te
> ....
> sparate pure le vostre cartuccie
> quando arrivate ai 50 voglio vedervi.....acide,brutte,grasse, che piangono mentre guardano Cucuzza a pomeriggio in tv e che non trombano piu bene....e soffrono quando vedono che i mariti guardano quelle piu magre e piu giovani


 





















   ma te sei fuori...


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è sempre una scelta di comodo.
> e chi sostiene il contrario barricandosi dietro alla famiglia, i figli ...il cane, e il mutuo dice grandi cagate alle quali non crede manco lui/lei.
> bisognerebbe che l'umanità accettasse la propria meschinità...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vale la pena di allungare la strada e passare casualmente sotto i ponteggi....roba da portarsi un registratorino portatile


un giorno stavo passando con la mia fida bici accanto ai lavori di rifacimento manto stradale quando un muratore un pelo avanti con l'età ha fatto un apprezzamento e io gli ho risposto che sarebbe potuto essere almeno mio papà....salta fuori un ragazzo dalla buca e mi fà "io no di certo!".......sono scoppiata a ridere e sono andata al lavoro


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E SE LA MOGLIE NN LO VOLESSE PIU'? sarebbe il massimo!
> Io uno ******* che mi molla per una di vent'anni più giovane e venti chili di meno, dopo che gli ho dedicato la vita, fatto e cresciuto dei figli, governato la casa e lavato le mutande per trent'anni, indietro nn lo riprenderei mai.....

































nemmeno se ti ti molla per una più vecchia e più grassa


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> un giorno stavo passando con la mia fida bici accanto ai lavori di rifacimento manto stradale quando un muratore un pelo avanti con l'età ha fatto un apprezzamento e io gli ho risposto che sarebbe potuto essere almeno mio papà....salta fuori un ragazzo dalla buca e mi fà "io no di certo!".......sono scoppiata a ridere e sono andata al lavoro


era un non vedente vero???


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> era un non vedente vero???


 
ciabattina di urfida specie!!!!


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


Le fatine davanti a certi mariti perdono la bacchetta magica.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pensate davvero che la moglie mette sempre le corna al marito x uno piu bello esteticamente?????


Non lo so, mai tradito. Ma se fosse certo che sì, almeno una delle componenti...


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sssssssche mi svegli il toro


Il torero però...


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

*ROSPETTO*



rospetto ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato. Dopo 7 mesi di relazione tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma durante i quali mi ha anche ridato il sogno di una nuova vita, la mia adorata fatina mi ha lasciato. Come faro' senza di lei? Torno mentalmente a mia moglie? Sono disperato. Non ho mai pianto tanto in vita mia.E non sono un giovincello,ho 45 anni. Quando una donna come lei decide di andar via non bastano tutte le lacrime del mondo.


45 anni...
ma non sei neanche vecchio.
Io non so, concordo con Soleluna, un sentimento così intenso lascia ferite profonde ed è difficile tornare mentalmente alla moglie.
Puoi tornare al "divano di casa" (scelta comoda che suona triste ma che farebbe la maggior parte delle persone, anche chi non lo ammette fino a quando non si trova in medesima situazione)
oppure esigere di più e avere il coraggio di farlo.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io ti amooooooooooooooooo



Posso chiamarti fatina adorata??


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Posso chiamarti fatina adorata??


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2009)

muratori, idraulici, macellai ecc....sono spacciato insomma!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> muratori, idraulici, macellai ecc....sono spacciato insomma!


che lavoro fai?


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> un giorno stavo passando con la mia fida bici accanto ai lavori di rifacimento manto stradale quando un muratore un pelo avanti con l'età ha fatto un apprezzamento e io gli ho risposto che sarebbe potuto essere almeno mio papà....salta fuori un ragazzo dalla buca e mi fà "io no di certo!".......sono scoppiata a ridere e sono andata al lavoro


......col ciclo???


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ......col ciclo???


 esattamente!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> esattamente!


Cosa ti hanno detto? Cose tipo: "mi fai sangue"?


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa ti hanno detto? Cose tipo: "mi fai sangue"?


 













   che pistola!!!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6yDRm29H5c0

la bici è sempre un must....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che pistola!!!


Bang!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bang!












   comunque i muratori sono i migliori, anche se una è un cesso diventa automaticamente una straf.ga quando passa davanti ad un cantiere


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6yDRm29H5c0
> 
> la bici è sempre un must....


La bici normale si, ma a me non piacciono le "atleticone" in tenuta da giro d'Italia o da Ironman.
Una bella bici classica con su una donna sorridente, quello si è un must!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La bici normale si, ma a me non piacciono le "atleticone" in tenuta da giro d'Italia o da Ironman.
> Una bella bici classica con su una donna sorridente, quello si è un must!


 hai visto il video?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> comunque i muratori sono i migliori, anche se una è un cesso diventa automaticamente una straf.ga quando passa davanti ad un cantiere


Propongo l'istituzione di cantieri femminili al fine di sollazzare con adeguati commenti gli ometti di passaggio!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Propongo l'istituzione di cantieri femminili al fine di sollazzare con adeguati commenti gli ometti di passaggio!


 
non è materialmente possibile! siamo troppo impegnate a fare commissioni nei pressi dei cantieri!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai visto il video?


Non l'avevo visto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Comunque non ho capito il commento della signora in macchina, e sicuramente non è un filmato girato in Italia: notato la reazione "soft" degli operai?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

In Italia avrebbero fatto la Ola


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non è materialmente possibile! siamo troppo impegnate a fare commissioni nei pressi dei cantieri!


 bene ora vi faccio schiattare d'invidia: a me nei cantieri mi ci mandano e mi pagano pure...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bene ora vi faccio schiattare d'invidia: a me nei cantieri mi ci mandano e mi pagano pure...


ti faranno la ola!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ti faranno la ola!


 mmmm... diciamo di sì!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ti faranno la ola!


Non ci va in bici.......


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ci va in bici.......


 decisamente...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ci va in bici.......





Grande82 ha detto:


> decisamente...


 





















   con la mini ed i tacchi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> con la mini ed i tacchi?


Aauuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aauuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 













   lupus ululantibus


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lupus ululantibus


A me fa morire vedere le espressioni sulle facce degli operai in mensa quando sulla strada sotto passano le ragazze del laboratorio chimico.
Avete presente quelli inquadrati in primo piano a Ciao Darwin in certi momenti? Uguali!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me fa morire vedere le espressioni sulle facce degli operai in mensa quando sulla strada sotto passano le ragazze del laboratorio chimico.
> Avete presente quelli inquadrati in primo piano a Ciao Darwin in certi momenti? Uguali!


 
ma infatti...sembra che no nabbiano mai visto una ragazza...però sono divertenti


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma infatti...sembra che no nabbiano mai visto una ragazza...però sono divertenti


a fata...facce sognà


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a fata...facce sognà


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


Dio li benedica.
se sei depressa vai in un cantiere o sotto un ponteggio
ne esci rinata


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma infatti...sembra che no nabbiano mai visto una ragazza...però sono divertenti


A volte anche un po' deprimenti, però....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Dio li benedica.
> se sei depressa vai in un cantiere o *sotto un ponteggio*
> ne *esci rinata*


o piena di calcinacci......


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Dio li benedica.
> se sei depressa vai in un cantiere o sotto un ponteggio
> ne esci rinata


mannaggia....sono in autobus.....ma in inverno non vale il meglio lo senti d'estate!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A volte anche un po' deprimenti, però....


a volte x prendere x i fondelli il mio ragazzo quando dice qualcosa che non mi va gli faccio il verso della scimmia ad indicare che x gli uomini l'evoluzione non c'è stata!


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ma Rospetto? E' scappato traumatizzato??


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma Rospetto? E' scappato traumatizzato??




















   un altro clone?


----------



## Old rospetto (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ehi ma quanti siete! Che bella sorpresa. Non avevo parlato mai a nessuno di questa storia che mi ha sconvolto la vita dal giugno dello scorso anno. Provo a spiegarmi brevemente. Ho conosciuto Fatina, 40 anni, bionda, elegante, dolce, bella da far svenire, nel settembre  dello scorso anno, nell'ambito del luogo di lavoro. F e' sposata, 2 figli; io ho 45 anni, sposato, 2 figlie. Fino a giugno 2008 ci siamo quasi ignorati, poi non so bene perche' e' successo qualcosa in lei, forse la consapevolezza che non mi avrebbe rivisto dopo le pausa estiva( io sono un lavoratore precario), e si e' rivelata a me. A me era sempre piaciuta, ma non avrei mai osato scoprirmi perche' non credevo potessi piacerle, per cui la vedevo solo come una bella donna.Ma quando ho saputo che lei lentamente si era innamorata di me, con la vicinanza, la frequentazione quotidiana e la comune sensibilita', allora non ci ho visto piu' e nel giro di 48 ore ero nel pieno di una relazione extraconiugale, e dopo pochi giorni completamente perso di lei. F mai aveva tradito il marito, al quale anzi non rimproverava nulla, e tuttavia mi si e' data con slancio, senza falsi pudori, rischiando tutto.Io, invece, con mia moglie ero in rotta da anni, per cui mai avuti scrupoli.
La relazione tra me e F e' andata aventi tra emozioni mai provate, uragani di sentimenti di intensita' mai ricordati, tra sms continui, telefonate, incontri fugaci ma cosi' intensi che alla fine mi sentivo come passato nell'occhio di un ciclone.
Ma c'erano i suoi sensi di colpa a metterci il bastone tra le ruote. Mi ha lasciato tante volte, consapevole che non poteva durare( io mai le ho chiesto di lasciare il marito, mai), salvo tornare altrettante volte sui suoi passi perche' non ce la faceva a stare senza di me, che a mia volta ho vissuto questi mesi tra la gioia della sua presenza anche solo virtuale e l'angoscia dell'abbandono in un alternarsi di dolore e gioia mai provate prima.Alla fine, povero amore mio, non ha sopportato oltre il disagio che viveva tra un amore impossibile( mi diceva sempre: " con te sarei stata felice, avrebbe funzionato, lo so, sei l'uomo della mia vita")e il senso di colpa verso il marito, innamoratissimo di lei( e come si fa a non esserlo?) e che nulla ha mai sospettato. " Se venisse a saperlo ne morirebbe" mi ha detto.
E cosi', dopo avermi dato un Natale che non dimentichero' mai, ha deciso di chiudere, pur con dolore, la nostra storia.E questa volta non tornera' sui suoi passi." sei una persona meravigliosa" mi ha detto. Lei e' la mia vita.Non finira' mai, anche se mi lascia.Mi ha regalato un sogno da cui rifiuto di svegliarmi. Come faro' adesso? Come faro'...


----------



## Old amarax (13 Gennaio 2009)

se con tua moglie è finita ,e lo hai detto ora,perché pensi dei tornare da lei? Non lo fare... Resta nel tuo sogno e lascia tua moglie. Così siete infelici in 3. Ci hai pensato? Dopo gli altri 2 troveranno una nuova dimensione e sarete felici in 4,,.


----------



## Old giulia (14 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Ehi ma quanti siete! Che bella sorpresa. Non avevo parlato mai a nessuno di questa storia che mi ha sconvolto la vita dal giugno dello scorso anno. Provo a spiegarmi brevemente. Ho conosciuto Fatina, 40 anni, bionda, elegante, dolce, bella da far svenire, nel settembre dello scorso anno, nell'ambito del luogo di lavoro. F e' sposata, 2 figli; io ho 45 anni, sposato, 2 figlie. Fino a giugno 2008 ci siamo quasi ignorati, poi non so bene perche' e' successo qualcosa in lei, forse la consapevolezza che non mi avrebbe rivisto dopo le pausa estiva( io sono un lavoratore precario), e si e' rivelata a me. A me era sempre piaciuta, ma non avrei mai osato scoprirmi perche' non credevo potessi piacerle, per cui la vedevo solo come una bella donna.Ma quando ho saputo che lei lentamente si era innamorata di me, con la vicinanza, la frequentazione quotidiana e la comune sensibilita', allora non ci ho visto piu' e nel giro di 48 ore ero nel pieno di una relazione extraconiugale, e dopo pochi giorni completamente perso di lei. F mai aveva tradito il marito, al quale anzi non rimproverava nulla, e tuttavia mi si e' data con slancio, senza falsi pudori, rischiando tutto.Io, invece, con mia moglie ero in rotta da anni, per cui mai avuti scrupoli.
> La relazione tra me e F e' andata aventi tra emozioni mai provate, uragani di sentimenti di intensita' mai ricordati, tra sms continui, telefonate, incontri fugaci ma cosi' intensi che alla fine mi sentivo come passato nell'occhio di un ciclone.
> Ma c'erano i suoi sensi di colpa a metterci il bastone tra le ruote. Mi ha lasciato tante volte, consapevole che non poteva durare( io mai le ho chiesto di lasciare il marito, mai), salvo tornare altrettante volte sui suoi passi perche' non ce la faceva a stare senza di me, che a mia volta ho vissuto questi mesi tra la gioia della sua presenza anche solo virtuale e l'angoscia dell'abbandono in un alternarsi di dolore e gioia mai provate prima.Alla fine, povero amore mio, non ha sopportato oltre il disagio che viveva tra un amore impossibile( mi diceva sempre: " con te sarei stata felice, avrebbe funzionato, lo so, sei l'uomo della mia vita")e il senso di colpa verso il marito, innamoratissimo di lei( e come si fa a non esserlo?) e che nulla ha mai sospettato. " Se venisse a saperlo ne morirebbe" mi ha detto.
> E cosi', dopo avermi dato un Natale che non dimentichero' mai, ha deciso di chiudere, pur con dolore, la nostra storia.E questa volta non tornera' sui suoi passi." sei una persona meravigliosa" mi ha detto. Lei e' la mia vita.Non finira' mai, anche se mi lascia.Mi ha regalato un sogno da cui rifiuto di svegliarmi. Come faro' adesso? Come faro'...


Sono passate solo poche settimane... io penso che lei si farà sentire di nuovo.

Quanto a te, se sei veramente l'uomo sensibile che dici di essere, parla con tua moglie, dille che non la ami più (affinchè lei possa rifarsi una vita).
Dopo di chè decidi se continuare a soffrire per amore... oppure dimenticarla (di solito nell'arco di due anni si supera ogni cosa).


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Ehi ma quanti siete! Che bella sorpresa. Non avevo parlato mai a nessuno di questa storia che mi ha sconvolto la vita dal giugno dello scorso anno. Provo a spiegarmi brevemente. Ho conosciuto Fatina, 40 anni, bionda, elegante, dolce, bella da far svenire, nel settembre  dello scorso anno, nell'ambito del luogo di lavoro. F e' sposata, 2 figli; io ho 45 anni, sposato, 2 figlie. Fino a giugno 2008 ci siamo quasi ignorati, poi non so bene perche' e' successo qualcosa in lei, forse la consapevolezza che non mi avrebbe rivisto dopo le pausa estiva( io sono un lavoratore precario), e si e' rivelata a me. A me era sempre piaciuta, ma non avrei mai osato scoprirmi perche' non credevo potessi piacerle, per cui la vedevo solo come una bella donna.Ma quando ho saputo che lei lentamente si era innamorata di me, con la vicinanza, la frequentazione quotidiana e la comune sensibilita', allora non ci ho visto piu' e nel giro di 48 ore ero nel pieno di una relazione extraconiugale, e dopo pochi giorni completamente perso di lei. F mai aveva tradito il marito, al quale anzi non rimproverava nulla, e tuttavia mi si e' data con slancio, senza falsi pudori, rischiando tutto.Io, invece, con mia moglie ero in rotta da anni, per cui mai avuti scrupoli.
> La relazione tra me e F e' andata aventi tra emozioni mai provate, uragani di sentimenti di intensita' mai ricordati, tra sms continui, telefonate, incontri fugaci ma cosi' intensi che alla fine mi sentivo come passato nell'occhio di un ciclone.
> Ma c'erano i suoi sensi di colpa a metterci il bastone tra le ruote. Mi ha lasciato tante volte, consapevole che non poteva durare( io mai le ho chiesto di lasciare il marito, mai), salvo tornare altrettante volte sui suoi passi perche' non ce la faceva a stare senza di me, che a mia volta ho vissuto questi mesi tra la gioia della sua presenza anche solo virtuale e l'angoscia dell'abbandono in un alternarsi di dolore e gioia mai provate prima.Alla fine, povero amore mio, non ha sopportato oltre il disagio che viveva tra un amore impossibile( mi diceva sempre: " con te sarei stata felice, avrebbe funzionato, lo so, sei l'uomo della mia vita")e il senso di colpa verso il marito, innamoratissimo di lei( e come si fa a non esserlo?) e che nulla ha mai sospettato. " Se venisse a saperlo ne morirebbe" mi ha detto.
> E cosi', dopo avermi dato un Natale che non dimentichero' mai, ha deciso di chiudere, pur con dolore, la nostra storia.E questa volta non tornera' sui suoi passi." sei una persona meravigliosa" mi ha detto. Lei e' la mia vita.Non finira' mai, anche se mi lascia.Mi ha regalato un sogno da cui rifiuto di svegliarmi. Come faro' adesso? Come faro'...



Quanto amore, quanto altruismo, quanta bontà, quanta sofferenza nei rapporti adulteri.
Se è finita da anni con tua moglie perchè ci stai ancora? Perchè ti poni ancora la questione se tornare o meno?
Per quanto riguarda l'altra, tornerà. E sai quando finirà tra voi? Quando vi scannerete. Queste pseudo sofferenze non esistono. Ne tanto meno il marito è un poverino che ne morirebbe come vuol farti credere. Tutta scena.
Comodità, comodità, comodità.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Lei e' la mia vita.Non finira' mai, anche se mi lascia.Mi ha regalato un sogno da cui rifiuto di svegliarmi. Come faro' adesso? Come faro'...


Farai che se l'ami veramente combatti. Altrimenti sono parole parole parole. E tua moglie lasciala, dopo fatina ne arriverà un'altra, e un'altra e un'altra... 

ps precario a 45 anni?


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Farai che se l'ami veramente combatti. Altrimenti sono parole parole parole. E tua moglie lasciala, dopo fatina ne arriverà un'altra, e un'altra e un'altra...
> 
> ps precario a 45 anni?



Figurati se combatte.
Bla bla bla


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Figurati se combatte.
> Bla bla bla


Eh lo so lo so... ma spero sempre che qualche combattente esista...


----------



## Old giulia (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Farai che se l'ami veramente combatti. Altrimenti sono parole parole parole. E tua moglie lasciala, dopo fatina ne arriverà un'altra, e un'altra e un'altra...
> 
> ps precario a 45 anni?





belledejour ha detto:


> Figurati se combatte.
> Bla bla bla


Ragazze!!! Un po' di fiducia!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In nome dell'Amore!!!


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ragazze!!! Un po' di fiducia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In the name of Love... va beh diamo qualche possibilità...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Farai che se l'ami veramente combatti. Altrimenti sono parole parole parole. E tua moglie lasciala, dopo fatina ne arriverà un'altra, e un'altra e un'altra...
> 
> ps *precario a 45 anni*?








Devi essere molto bello o avere una grande personalità.
O lei deve essere molto annoiata....!


----------



## Old giulia (14 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Devi essere molto bello o avere una grande personalità.
> O lei deve essere molto annoiata....!


 
Molto bello... vorrai dire dopo la trasformazione!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Da rospetto a principe!!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2009)

eh si!


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

che invidia per la moglie del rospetto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




speriamo che anche lei abbia il suo fatino amoroso


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sette mesi sono segno di una bella resistenza come amante di uno che ti chiama adorata fatina...


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

*rospetto*

nel tuo primo post ti chiedi come farai a tornare mentalmente da tua moglie....ma cos'è x te? da come parli sembra solo un posto sicuro dove tornare quando non hai altro da fare, tanto lei è lì che ti aspetta.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nel tuo primo post ti chiedi come farai a tornare mentalmente da tua moglie....ma cos'è x te? da come parli sembra solo un posto sicuro dove tornare quando non hai altro da fare, tanto lei è lì che ti aspetta.


E' così che il traditore vede il proprio partner, almeno all'inizio.


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' così che il traditore vede il proprio partner, almeno all'inizio.


mamma mia! è tristissimo.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mamma mia! è tristissimo.


Si, lo è...


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si, lo è...


 
e come si fa a vivere accanto ad una persona che rappresenta solo un porto tranquillo, che non ti da + emozioni? perchè non si prende la porta?


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si, lo è...


Ma mica è sempre così!


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e come si fa a vivere accanto ad una persona che rappresenta solo un porto tranquillo, che non ti da + emozioni? perchè non si prende la porta?


Forse all'inizio, se non avessi avuto un figlio, la cazzata di andarmene la avrei fatta pure io (o forse sarebbe bastato che la mia amante rompesse di più...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , a volte invece è solo la paura di sbagliare a bloccarti.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma mica è sempre così!


Per fortuna no!


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si, lo è...


Forse lo è solo quando l'altra persona non ti vuole.
Allora quella di tornare dal partner non è ua decisione presa consapevolemnte ma subita!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Forse all'inizio, se non avessi avuto un figlio, la cazzata di andarmene la avrei fatta pure io (o forse sarebbe bastato che la mia amante rompesse di più...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma non è detto che sia una cazzata....certo comporta avere i co glioni di prendere e dire da oggi cambio tutto!


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> a volte invece è solo la paura di sbagliare a bloccarti.


secondo me non è paura di sbagliare riferito alle persone ma alla situazione.
hai paura di perdere le comodità di una vita "normale", la rassicurante routine, il placido divanone e la cena pronta ogni sera


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me non è paura di sbagliare riferito alle persone ma alla situazione.
> hai paura di perdere le comodità di una vita "normale", la rassicurante routine, il placido divanone e la cena pronta ogni sera


E chi può dire cosa passa per la testa a livello inconscio ad uno che vuole lasciare il coniuge? Io stesso non so dove avevo trovato tutto il mio incosciente egocentrismo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e come si fa a vivere accanto ad una persona che rappresenta solo un porto tranquillo, che non ti da + emozioni? perchè non si prende la porta?


Chiedilo alla mia signora.
(poi racconta)


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chiedilo alla mia signora.
> (poi racconta)


 
lo chiedo a tutti quelli che non lo fanno o che non l'hanno fatto


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lo chiedo a tutti quelli che non lo fanno o che non l'hanno fatto



A volte l'accontentarsi è molto meno doloroso del gettarsi nello spazio ignoto.


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A volte l'accontentarsi è molto meno doloroso del gettarsi nello spazio ignoto.


 
ma come si fa ad accontentarsi x una vita? lo puoi fare x qualche anno ma non x sempre


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nel tuo primo post ti chiedi come farai a tornare mentalmente da tua moglie....ma cos'è x te? da come parli sembra solo un posto sicuro dove tornare quando non hai altro da fare, tanto lei è lì che ti aspetta.


che domande, ce l'ha già spiegato un sacco di volte oscar cosa sono le mogli


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad accontentarsi x una vita? lo puoi fare x qualche anno ma non x sempre


A questo non so risponderti, mi fa un pò paura il futuro ora come ora.


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A questo non so risponderti, *mi fa un pò paura il futuro ora come ora*.


su questo posso darti ragione...l'ignoto fa sempre un po' paura, ma abbiamo una sola vita ed è giusto viverla (e farla vivere ai ns partner senza tenerli legati con false promesse)


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> su questo posso darti ragione...l'ignoto fa sempre un po' paura, ma abbiamo una sola vita ed è giusto viverla (e farla vivere ai ns partner senza tenerli legati con false promesse)



La mia paura è dovuta più che altro alla consapevolezza di avere avuto una grossa crisi dopo poco tempo. Ho paura che più in là le cose possano peggiorare, ma spero di no.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che invidia per la moglie del rospetto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e come si fa a vivere accanto ad una persona che rappresenta solo un porto tranquillo, che non ti da + emozioni? perchè non si prende la porta?


eh........ sospiro.... già come si fa...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A volte l'accontentarsi è molto meno doloroso del gettarsi nello spazio ignoto.
































  che uomini coraggiosi...


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> che uomini coraggiosi...



Eh lo so, non è il mio forte il saper rischiare.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so, non è il mio forte il saper rischiare.


Sai Kid, mio marito è stato coraggioso, ha rischiato. Certo io non l'ho trattenuto... bene gliene ho sempre voluto... Uomo coraggioso. Lui...


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai Kid, mio marito è stato coraggioso, ha rischiato. Certo io non l'ho trattenuto... bene gliene ho sempre voluto... Uomo coraggioso. Lui...


Indubbiamente, ci vuole molto coraggio.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, ci vuole molto coraggio.


Vero. Nonostante tutto non avevo sbagliato...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, ci vuole molto coraggio.


Consolati, Kid, siamo in tanti a non averre le palle dei "grandi uomini" che le donne del forum agognano tanto...........


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Consolati, Kid, siamo in tanti a non averre le palle dei "grandi uomini" che le donne del forum agognano tanto...........


uffa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Sai, magari adesso, con i saldi, qualcuno lo trovano......


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> uffa...


E' indubbio che la donna ha ancora in testa lo stereotipo dell'uomo con le palle, il quale però evolvendosi ha perso questa qualità. Nel frattempo le palle sono cresciute alle donne!


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' indubbio che la donna ha ancora in testa lo stereotipo dell'uomo con le palle, il quale però evolvendosi ha perso questa qualità. Nel frattempo le palle sono cresciute alle donne!


Stereotipo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' indubbio che la donna ha ancora in testa lo stereotipo dell'uomo con le palle, il quale però evolvendosi ha perso questa qualità. Nel frattempo le palle sono *cresciute alle donne*!


Fingono.
In compenso l'uomo non le ha perse per evoluzione, ma perchè gli sono state fatte cadere.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Stereotipo?



Si, in stereofonia.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fingono.
> In compenso l'uomo non le ha perse per evoluzione, ma perchè gli sono state fatte cadere.









Alce... un uomo, un mito!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' indubbio che la donna ha ancora in testa lo stereotipo dell'uomo con le palle, il quale però evolvendosi ha perso questa qualità. Nel frattempo le palle sono cresciute alle donne!


 

















   è affinche voi possiate rompercele meglio!


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si, in stereofonia.




















   esistono esistono, altro che stereotipi Kid...


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> esistono esistono, altro che stereotipi Kid...


Di solito quelli con le palle vengono etichettati come "bastardi". Razza irresistibile per le donne!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Di solito quelli con le palle vengono etichettati come "bastardi". Razza irresistibile per le donne!


Io lo dico sempre: 
Si trombano i tori, e si sposano i somari.
Ma i tori rimangono sempre la loro passione........


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io lo dico sempre:
> Si trombano i tori, e si sposano i somari.
> Ma i tori rimangono sempre la loro passione........


ok, devo ammettere che no nè male anche se no nmi rispecchia


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, devo ammettere che no nè male anche se no nmi rispecchia


Dicono tutte così.
Tutti innocenti, quelli in galera!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dicono tutte così.
> Tutti innocenti, quelli in galera!


come la fai lunga...x un ergastolino


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> come la fai lunga...x un ergastolino


Tanto poi c'è la condizionale, la buona condotta e la "libertà vigilata" (che manda a quel paese la buona condotta)


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dicono tutte così.
> Tutti innocenti, quelli in galera!





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tanto poi c'è la condizionale, la buona condotta e la "libertà vigilata" (che manda a quel paese la buona condotta)


infatti sono fuori!! (come un balcone)


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Fai ciao con la manina, che ti vediamo tutti!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fai ciao con la manina, che ti vediamo tutti!


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A volte l'accontentarsi è molto meno doloroso del gettarsi nello spazio ignoto.



Se solo vivessimo con la consapevolezza che la vita è una sola, ed è solo nostra, non avremmo paura del foturo, e saremmo più rispettosi della vita stessa.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se solo vivessimo con la consapevolezza che la vita è una sola, ed è solo nostra, non avremmo paura del foturo, e saremmo più rispettosi della vita stessa.



Sante parole....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se solo vivessimo con la consapevolezza che la vita è una sola, ed è solo nostra, non avremmo paura del foturo, e saremmo più rispettosi della vita stessa.


Sai, anche con quella consapevolezza non è comunque facile. 
Gli istinti sono troppo spesso più forti della coscienza.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Di solito quelli con le palle vengono etichettati come "bastardi". Razza irresistibile per le donne!


Ma quando maiiiiiiiiii. Il bastardo è un debole, il bastardo è chi tradisce e fa il buono. 
Come dico sempre "l'acqua cheta puzza sempre".

L'uomo con le palle è colui che si prende quello che vuole, che lotta, che è deciso, che non ha paura di affrontare gli altri e le conseguenze.
L'uomo con le palle non tradisce, e se lo fa analizza il perchè l'ha fatto, e agisce di conseguenza.
Lascia la moglie, oppure capisce che la ama e glielo dice, e fa il pazzo per riconquistarla.

Non confondiamo.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai, anche con quella consapevolezza non è comunque facile.
> Gli istinti sono troppo spesso più forti della coscienza.



Sicuro?

Non amo più il mio partner, amo l'altro. Ho sei mesi di vita. Che faccio?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quando maiiiiiiiiii. Il bastardo è un debole, il bastardo è chi tradisce e fa il buono.
> Come dico sempre "l'acqua cheta puzza sempre".
> *........E intanto gli finite in braccio, perchè il bastardo è anche un buon broccolatore, e voi.......*
> 
> ...


No, no, non confondiamo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> 
> Non amo più il mio partner, amo l'altro. Ho sei mesi di vita. Che faccio?


Suicidati, risparmi tempo e patimenti a tutti e tre


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai, anche con quella consapevolezza non è comunque facile.
> Gli istinti sono troppo spesso più forti della coscienza.


non per tutti; per qualcuno vale il contrario e tu calzi a pennello come esempio.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, no, non confondiamo!



Quanto astio Alce... però ti dò ragione al 90%.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, no, non confondiamo!



Non sono per niente d'accordo.
Difendo la categoria degli uomini veri.

Ne ho conosciuto uno solo, e lo era davvero. Peccato il periodo sbagliato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quanto astio Alce... però ti dò ragione al 90%.


Il 10% te lo tieni di scorta perchè sei un maschio bastardo


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Suicidati, risparmi tempo e patimenti a tutti e tre


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il 10% te lo tieni di scorta perchè sei un maschio bastardo


Magari guarda, non sai quanto rimpiango di non esserlo a volte!

La realtà è che la penso così perchè conosco troppe donne che sono pazze per uomini bastardi. Ma il bello è che quando subiscono la bastardata di turno si domandano: ma perchè l'ha fatto?!

MAGARI PERCHE' E' UN BASTARDO?!?!?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo.
> Difendo la categoria degli *uomini veri*.
> 
> Ne ho conosciuto uno solo, e lo era davvero. Peccato il periodo sbagliato.


Chuck Norris
Silvester Stallone (anche se è un po' datato)
e i vari altri "Mascoulline Symbol" che adesso non mi vengono in mente (sarà l'età)


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quando maiiiiiiiiii. Il bastardo è un debole, il bastardo è chi tradisce e fa il buono.
> Come dico sempre "l'acqua cheta puzza sempre".
> 
> L'uomo con le palle è colui che si prende quello che vuole, che lotta, che è deciso, che non ha paura di affrontare gli altri e le conseguenze.
> ...


ragioni per schemi che sono solo tuoi, e lo sai.
l'uomo con le palle è colui che sa gestirsi in ogni situazione e non ha bisogno mai di raccontare bugie. e tutto questo grazie al fatto che un uomo con le palle oltre a frequentare donne è uno che usa il cervello alla grande e i risultati si vedono da quello che ha saputo creare da sè nella vita.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


>


Leggi la mia firma..... "Per ogni risposta...."


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ragioni per schemi che sono solo tuoi, e lo sai.
> l'uomo con le palle è colui che sa gestirsi in ogni situazione *e non ha bisogno mai di raccontare bugie.* e tutto questo grazie al fatto che un uomo con le palle oltre a frequentare donne è uno che usa il cervello alla grande e i risultati si vedono da quello che ha saputo creare da sè nella vita.


E questo non implica quel che ho detto io?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Magari guarda, non sai quanto rimpiango di non esserlo a volte!
> 
> La realtà è che la penso così perchè conosco troppe donne che sono pazze per uomini bastardi. Ma il bello è che quando subiscono la bastardata di turno si domandano: ma perchè l'ha fatto?!
> 
> MAGARI PERCHE' E' UN BASTARDO?!?!?!


Il problema è che rimangono sempre nel dubbio, anche dopo una dozzina di volte.....


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chuck Norris
> Silvester Stallone (anche se è un po' datato)
> e i vari altri "Mascoulline Symbol" che adesso non mi vengono in mente (sarà l'età)


Non li conosco caratterialmente, non posso risponderti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ragioni per schemi che sono solo tuoi, e lo sai.
> l'uomo con le palle è colui che sa gestirsi in ogni situazione e non ha bisogno mai di raccontare bugie. e tutto questo grazie al fatto che un uomo con le palle oltre a frequentare donne è uno che usa il cervello alla grande e i risultati si vedono da quello che ha saputo creare da sè nella vita.


Non dimenticare che un uomo così deve molte volte scendere a compromessi, e se questi toccano una donna, automaticamente per quella almeno diventa...... un bastardo.


----------



## Kid (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il problema è che rimangono sempre nel dubbio, anche dopo una dozzina di volte.....


QUOTO!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E questo non implica quel che ho detto io?


sì, ma tu tendi a restingere il tutto al o fuori o dentro, mentre per me non è da questo che si riconosce un uomo con le palle da uno senza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non li conosco caratterialmente, non posso risponderti.


su, su, che le unghie sul vetro fanno un brutto rumore!
Intendevo il tipo di uomini che interpretano.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non per tutti; per qualcuno vale il contrario e tu calzi a pennello come esempio.


Ho letto solo adesso.
Esempio di cosa?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> 
> Non amo più il mio partner, amo l'altro. Ho sei mesi di vita. Che faccio?


 sai che c'è?
che molti tradiscono proprio perchè farlo gli dà l'idea e l'illusione di essere invincibili e immortali...


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma tu tendi a restingere il tutto al o fuori o dentro, mentre per me non è da questo che si riconosce un uomo con le palle da uno senza.


Torniamo al discorso dell'altra volta, non conosco sfumature.
Però Anna uno che fa i suoi comodi per tanti mesi, piange e si dispera per l'amante che lha mollato o che cmq non vuol stare più in quella situazione, resta con la moglie, ma pensa all'altra, lo vedi uno con le palle?


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> su, su, che le unghie sul vetro fanno un brutto rumore!
> Intendevo il tipo di uomini che interpretano.



Si si Rambo. O Rochy.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sai che c'è?
> che molti tradiscono proprio perchè farlo gli dà l'idea e l'illusione di essere invincibili e immortali...


E uno che ha bisogno di sentirsi tale, è un vero uomo?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho letto solo adesso.
> Esempio di cosa?


che tu agisci molto più per coscienza che per istinto. te capì come l'è il mesteir?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Torniamo al discorso dell'altra volta, non conosco sfumature.
> Però Anna uno che fa i suoi comodi per tanti mesi, piange e si dispera per l'amante che lha mollato o che cmq non vuol stare più in quella situazione, resta con la moglie, ma pensa all'altra, lo vedi uno con le palle?


Beh, nel caso del 3d non lo so, ma se per caso questa scelta dovesse servire a tutelare i figli e magari la moglie "fragile"?
Lo considereresti comunque un omuncolo debole?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E uno che ha bisogno di sentirsi tale, è un vero uomo?


non giudicherei SOLO da questo un uomo.
dipende da troppe cose.
io purtroppo ragiono quasi solo per toni di grigio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che tu agisci molto più per coscienza che per istinto. te capì come l'è il mesteir?


ragazza mia, come vorrei fosse così!
E' una dura lotta, e la coscienza, alla fine, ne sta uscendo con le ossa rotte.....


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Beh, nel caso del 3d non lo so, ma se per caso questa scelta dovesse servire a tutelare i figli e magari la moglie "fragile"?
> Lo considereresti comunque un omuncolo debole?



Quindi sarebbe pietà, dal momento che  la moglie fragile ( una delle tante minchiate che un uomo racconta all'amante è proprio che ha una moglie fragile o peggio malata).
Figli? 
L'ho detto tante volte. I figli ( specie bambini) capiscono perfettamente quando c'è finzione in un matrimonio, e crescono con quei modelli di coppia che in futuro li porterà ad essere incapaci di rapportarsi nelle relazioni di coppia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quindi sarebbe pietà, dal momento che la moglie fragile ( una delle tante minchiate che un uomo racconta all'amante è proprio che ha una moglie fragile o peggio malata).
> Figli?
> L'ho detto tante volte. I figli ( specie bambini) capiscono perfettamente quando c'è finzione in un matrimonio, e crescono con quei modelli di coppia che in futuro li porterà ad essere incapaci di rapportarsi nelle relazioni di coppia.


Cacchio, come sei chiusa negli schemi!
Peccato, perchè non sei per niente una sciocca, ma purtroppo ti limiti da sola.
Spero che il tempo ti insegni senza ferirti troppo.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, come sei chiusa negli schemi!
> Peccato, perchè non sei per niente una sciocca, ma purtroppo ti limiti da sola.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cacchio, come sei chiusa negli schemi!
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, come sei chiusa negli schemi!
> Peccato, perchè non sei per niente una sciocca, ma purtroppo ti limiti da sola.
> Spero che il tempo ti insegni senza ferirti troppo.



Sono chiusa o semplicemente non abbocco.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cacchio, come sei chiusa negli schemi!
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

l'unica storia infinita che dura una vita e' quella che hanno gli interisti x la loro squadra
"pazza inter amala....."


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per certi versi sono daccordo, ma volevo far cadere l'attenzione su un fatto:
> *Se per motivi di sintesi di solito si parla in senso generale, troppe volte ci si chiude verso la possibilità di accettare l'esistenza di casi particolari*, e si mostra sarcasmo ed incredulità anche di fronte a situazioni che avrebbero magari i loro perchè, perchè che è difficile distinguere a causa dei racconti che per forza di cose sono sintetici e lacunosi.
> Io sono il primo, lo dico sempre, a tentare di andare alla radice più scarna delle cose, ma poi i fattori circostanziali non possono essere ignorati. Non possono neppure essere valutati a sè, presi a prescindere dalla radice, quindi anche il discorso generale deve mantenere pur sempre un'apertura verso le sfumature.


Sei tu che leggi quel che ti fa comodo leggere.
Io ho detto che per me uno con le palle non è colui che non sbaglia, ma colui che analizza il perchè ha agito cosi.
Se uno tradisce la moglie per cosi tanto tempo, o dentro o fuori. O con l'amante o con la moglie. 
Ci si rende conto che ama la moglie, vuole che si recuperi il rapporto? Bene. Gli si dice tutto ( se si hanno le palle) e ci si inizia a lavorare sul recupero, anche se lei lo butta fuori casa ( ma vabbe la poverina è depressa, fragile, malata, incapace di intendere e di volere). 
A lungo andare, se non si risolve un bel nulla con la moglie, NUOVO GIRO NUOVA CORSA. E se non accade è solo perchè non si ha avuto occasioni.

Il forum mi ha dato prova che è cosi.


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Gennaio 2009)

A me un uomo che lascia la moglie per l'amante non sembra per nulla una persona coraggiosa.
Mi dà l'impressione di una persona immatura cronica, egoista e mal risolta.
Ogni caso fa storia a se, ma in generale non so se fa più pena lui o l'amante che se lo piglia.
Il matrimonio è una cosa difficile e impegnativa, a volte è fatto anche di malattie gravi, lutti ecc.
Avere accanto in queste occasioni un egoista ed eterno irrisolto deve essere veramente un incubo.
Penso per esempio al marito di Ellina69. Un uomo così mi vien voglia di prenderlo a calci nel sedere.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quando maiiiiiiiiii. Il bastardo è un debole, il bastardo è chi tradisce e fa il buono.
> Come dico sempre "l'acqua cheta puzza sempre".
> 
> L'uomo con le palle è colui che si prende quello che vuole, che lotta, che è deciso, che non ha paura di affrontare gli altri e le conseguenze.
> ...


 
mi predo quello che voglio ( due donne ) sono deciso in questa cosa e affronto le conseguenze ( stanchezza per troppa attività sessuale.
Non mi sento di tradire, nemmeno un po', ho analizzato il fatto e agendo di conseguenza, decido di continuare così.
Non lascio mia moglie proprio perchè la amo e continuo a fare il pazzo perchè le vedo ( lei e l'altra ) felici.

....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sei tu che leggi quel che ti fa comodo leggere.
> Io ho detto che per me uno con le palle non è colui che non sbaglia, ma colui che analizza il perchè ha agito cosi.
> Se uno tradisce la moglie per cosi tanto tempo, o dentro o fuori. O con l'amante o con la moglie.
> Ci si rende conto che ama la moglie, vuole che si recuperi il rapporto? Bene. Gli si dice tutto ( se si hanno le palle) e ci si inizia a lavorare sul recupero, anche se lei lo butta fuori casa ( ma vabbe la poverina è depressa, fragile, malata, incapace di intendere e di volere).
> ...


Si, certo, capisco, io prima avevo dato una risposta "quotata" anche per intento provocatorio, che c'entra si e no con l'argomento.

Sono daccordo sulla reazione che l'uomo dovrebbe avere, ma dubito che un uomo, per quanto con le palle, possa sempre salvare in ogni circostanza sia capra che cavoli.
Gli uomini e le donne perfetti non esistono, proprio in quanto esseri umani, malgrado uomini e donne non perfetti li pretendano spesso a gran voce.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> A me un uomo che lascia la moglie per l'amante non sembra per nulla una persona coraggiosa.
> Mi dà l'impressione di una persona immatura cronica, egoista e mal risolta.
> Ogni caso fa storia a se, ma in generale non so se fa più pena lui o l'amante che se lo piglia.
> Il matrimonio è una cosa difficile e impegnativa, a volte è fatto anche di malattie gravi, lutti ecc.
> ...


Sai che fine ha fatto Ellina? Non l'ho più sentita, nemmeno privatamente.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi predo quello che voglio ( due donne ) sono deciso in questa cosa e affronto le conseguenze ( stanchezza per troppa attività sessuale.
> Non mi sento di tradire, nemmeno un po', ho analizzato il fatto e agendo di conseguenza, decido di continuare così.
> Non lascio mia moglie proprio perchè la amo e continuo a fare il pazzo perchè le vedo ( lei e l'altra ) felici.
> 
> ....


Oscar che ti devo dire, tu ami due donne, Ratzinger ama tutti i ciovani. Avete tanto amore da dare, non posso capirlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi predo quello che voglio ( due donne ) sono deciso in questa cosa e affronto le conseguenze ( stanchezza per troppa attività sessuale.
> Non mi sento di tradire, nemmeno un po', ho analizzato il fatto e agendo di conseguenza, decido di continuare così.
> Non lascio mia moglie proprio perchè la amo e continuo a fare il pazzo perchè le vedo ( lei e l'altra ) felici.
> 
> ....


Opps!!!!!!


----------



## Old oscar (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sei tu che leggi quel che ti fa comodo leggere.
> Io ho detto che per me uno con le palle non è colui che non sbaglia, ma colui che analizza il perchè ha agito cosi.
> Se uno tradisce la moglie per cosi tanto tempo, o dentro o fuori. O con l'amante o con la moglie.
> Ci si rende conto che ama la moglie, vuole che si recuperi il rapporto? Bene. Gli si dice tutto ( se si hanno le palle) e ci si inizia a lavorare sul recupero, anche se lei lo butta fuori casa ( ma vabbe la poverina è depressa, fragile, malata, incapace di intendere e di volere).
> ...


 

Confessare un tradimento è molto spesso una liberazione dal peso del senso di colpa per il traditore, lo fa perchè non ne sopporta il peso, lo fa per debolezza. 

la vita mi ha dato prova che è così


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, certo, capisco, io prima avevo dato una risposta "quotata" anche per intento provocatorio, che c'entra si e no con l'argomento.
> 
> Sono daccordo sulla reazione che l'uomo dovrebbe avere, ma dubito che un uomo, per quanto con le palle, possa sempre salvare in ogni circostanza sia capra che cavoli.
> Gli uomini e le donne perfetti non esistono, proprio in quanto esseri umani, malgrado uomini e donne non perfetti li pretendano spesso a gran voce.


E chi ha parlato di perfezione.
Qui stiamo parlando di uomini con le palle.

Credo che non ne fabbricano più.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Oscar che ti devo dire, tu ami due donne, Ratzinger ama tutti i ciovani. Avete tanto amore da dare, non posso capirlo.


Perchè quando sento parlare del pastore tedesco mi viene un senso di appiccicaticcio e devo andare a sciacquarmi le mani?


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Confessare un tradimento è molto spesso una liberazione dal peso del senso di colpa per il traditore, lo fa perchè non ne sopporta il peso, lo fa per debolezza.
> 
> la vita mi ha dato prova che è così


Ehm.. chiamasi paraculaggine.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perchè quando sento parlare del pastore tedesco mi viene un senso di appiccicaticcio e devo andare a sciacquarmi le mani?


O.T.
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4AaVhAb5UY4

Non ho resistito


----------



## Old oscar (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Oscar che ti devo dire, tu ami due donne, Ratzinger ama tutti i ciovani. Avete tanto amore da dare, non posso capirlo.


non è detto che io parlassi di me, in ogni caso, se dici di non poter capire, come mai elenchi i parametri che ha " un uomo con le palle " ?

forse li elenchi da un punto di vista femminile ? 
non è detto che sia verità, è solamente un punto di vista.

Mah, beata gioventu..........


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è detto che io parlassi di me, in ogni caso, se dici di non poter capire, come mai elenchi i parametri che ha " un uomo con le palle " ?
> 
> forse li elenchi da un punto di vista femminile ?
> non è detto che sia verità, è solamente un punto di vista.
> ...


Quello che non so, è cosa significa amare due persone contemporaneamente. Ho una visione dell'amore molto più elitaria francamente.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ehm.. chiamasi paraculaggine.


 
eh no, la paraculaggine è un'altra cosa, prendi lo Zingarelli.........


----------



## Old oscar (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quello che non so, è cosa significa amare due persone contemporaneamente. Ho una visione dell'amore molto più elitaria francamente.


quello che non so è perchè si leggono cose non scritte, non ho scitto di amare due persone, ho scritto di amare mia moglie, e basta.

la visione elitaria significa scambiare per amore il senso del possesso, la paura di rimanere da soli, la paura di non tradire per paura di subire un eventuale tradimento etc. etc. ?

oppure una visione da V.I.P. ?


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *Confessare un tradimento è molto spesso una liberazione dal peso del senso di colpa per il traditore*, lo fa perchè non ne sopporta il peso, lo fa per debolezza.
> 
> la vita mi ha dato prova che è così


confessare un tradimento decisi a voler continuare a stare con la moglie è un atto di coraggio.
mollare una donna che non si ama più e che si tradisce per un'altra è un atto di coraggio


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quello che non so è perchè si leggono cose non scritte, non ho scitto di amare due persone, ho scritto di amare mia moglie, e basta.
> 
> la visione elitaria significa scambiare per amore il senso del possesso, la paura di rimanere da soli, la paura di non tradire per paura di subire un eventuale tradimento etc. etc. ?
> 
> oppure una visione da V.I.P. ?


Allora scusami, ho capito male io.
Ami tua moglie ok, ma secondo te le farebbe piacere sapere che tu vai a letto con un'altra?


----------



## Old oscar (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento decisi a voler continuare a stare con la moglie è un atto di coraggio.
> mollare una donna che non si ama più e che si tradisce per un'altra è un atto di coraggio


 
confessare e se stessi che si sta con il marito solamente perchè si ha paura a stare da sole è un atto di coraggio

mollare il marito che non si ama più senza aver prima trovato un sostituto è un atto di coraggio


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> confessare e se stessi che si sta con il marito solamente perchè si ha paura a stare da sole è un atto di coraggio
> 
> mollare il marito che non si ama più senza aver prima trovato un sostituto è un atto di coraggio



questo è verissimo.

Io parlo sempre al femminile, ma è inteso pure all'altro sesso.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> questo è verissimo.
> 
> Io parlo sempre al femminile, ma è inteso pure all'altro sesso.


certamente.


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai che fine ha fatto Ellina? Non l'ho più sentita, nemmeno privatamente.


L'ho vista on-line un po' di giorni fa, ma legge solo, non scrive più.


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento decisi a voler continuare a stare con la moglie è un atto di coraggio.
> *mollare una donna che non si ama più e che si tradisce per un'altra è un atto di coraggio*



 Non sono d'accordo con te.
Lasciare un figlio perché non lo si ama più è un atto di coraggio?
Molte madri in Sudamerica lo fanno.
Un mio cugino è stato cresciuto dai miei nonni paterni perché mia zia non vale nemmeno la pastasciutta che mangia e non voleva che il bambino rovinasse la storia d'amore col suo fidanzato.
Molti non amano più i genitori, non gli rivolgono la parola da decenni.
È un atto di coraggio abbandonarli alla loro sorte invece di accoglierli in casa?
Secondo me è solo egoismo e immaturità.
Secondo me il matrimonio è una scuola d'amore: si ama impegnandosi concretamente, sacrificandosi, perdonandosi e ricominciando ogni giorno.
Ci sono casi in cui la separazione è d'obbligo.
Ma ci vuole molto più coraggio a rimanere da soli per il bene dei figli che ad andare a vivere con l'amante.
Io ammiro anche la scelta di una vedova che decide di rimanere sola e di non risposarsi per non turbare in nessun modo i figli.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me il matrimonio è una scuola d'amore: si ama impegnandosi concretamente, sacrificandosi, perdonandosi e ricominciando ogni giorno.
> .


stiamo parlando di uomini che si tengono amante e moglie


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo con te.
> Lasciare un figlio perché non lo si ama più è un atto di coraggio?
> Molte madri in Sudamerica lo fanno.
> Un mio cugino è stato cresciuto dai miei nonni paterni perché mia zia non vale nemmeno la pastasciutta che mangia e non voleva che il bambino rovinasse la storia d'amore col suo fidanzato.
> ...



Oh mamma mia


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di uomini che si tengono amante e moglie



Tenersi moglie e amante è la cosa più sbagliata in assoluto.
Ma dal mio punto di vista sono molto più coraggiosi quelli che provano a ricostruire con il coniuge (Verena, Kid, Bastardo Dentro, forse in parte anche Fedifrago ecc.) rispetto a quelli che buttano tutto per aria.
Quando stai male in un posto di lavoro è più facile cambiare lavoro che rimanere lì a vita e cercare di migliorare le cose.
Non è mai, o quasi mai, una scelta di comodo decidere di rimanere con il proprio coniuge.
È una decisione sofferta, faticosa è impegnativa.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tenersi moglie e amante è la cosa più sbagliata in assoluto.
> .


questo solo dicevo io.


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo solo dicevo io.


Allora siamo d'accordo!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Grazie Giobbe, sostanzialmente concordo.

Ieri c'era su Sky un bell'episodio di Ugly Betty: la sorella Hilda  - rimasta vedova - ha una relazione con l'allenatore del figlio, che pero' è sposato. Alla fine vengono scoperti dal padre di lei, che le fa capire come una relazione che nasca sull'infelicità altrui (nel caso di specie, la moglie di lui...che sta lottando per tenere in piedi il suo matrimonio) è destinata a creare solo altra infelicità per tutti.

Hilda decide quindi di non continuare la relazione: ricorda il dolore provato quando il suo compagno e padre di suo figlio è morto, e non vuole che la moglie del suo amante provi - anche a CAUSA SUA - lo stesso dolore.

Personalmente, al di là di ogni ipocrisia, concordo con lei.

Quando io ho preso la decisione - e vivaddio, l'ho PRESA IO, nessuno me l'ha imposto - di chiudere il rapporto extra senza se e senza ma, a dire il vero non l'ho fatto per gli ALTRI. Saro' sincera, l'ho fatto per ME STESSA.

Ero consapevole del dolore che un eventuale proseguimento (la storia si era messa in modo che se si fosse andati avanti nel giro di pochi mesi saremmo stati scoperti/qualcosa sarebbe successo, in modo disordinato e francamente ingiusto per tutti) avrebbe creato grandissimo dolore:
- a mio marito
- a sua moglie
- a 4 fantastici, serenissimi bambini

Ma - e lo dico in piena sincerità - io ho scelto PER ME. E la scelta PER ME era che non potevo vivere a metà e assumermi la responsabilità di eventuali DISASTRI.

Questo come primo impatto, quindi è stata una scelta molto egoistica: non in senso materiale (io sono del tutto autonoma finanziariamente) , ma in senso MORALE. Sentivo che mi stavo facendo DEL MALE MORALMENTE.

A tre anni di distanza da allora, con tutto quello che c'è stato di mezzo, la mia salute, l'amicizia rasserenata con l'ex dopo 1000 conflitti, il recupero pieno del rapporto matrimoniale, mi rendo conto che sono FELICE di aver fatto questa scelta anche perché ho tutelato la serenità di altre TRE PERSONE che non fanno strettamente parte della mia famiglia e che comunque, saro' strana io, mi sono care.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tenersi moglie e amante è la cosa più sbagliata in assoluto.
> Ma dal mio punto di vista sono molto più coraggiosi quelli che provano a ricostruire con il coniuge (Verena, Kid, Bastardo Dentro, forse in parte anche Fedifrago ecc.) rispetto a quelli che buttano tutto per aria.
> Quando stai male in un posto di lavoro è più facile cambiare lavoro che rimanere lì a vita e cercare di migliorare le cose.
> Non è mai, o quasi mai, una scelta di comodo decidere di rimanere con il proprio coniuge.
> È una decisione sofferta, faticosa è impegnativa.



Io non sarei per nulla contenta se mio marito tornasse per star con me soffrendo, faticando e impegnandosi, in particolar modo DA SOLO.


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grazie Giobbe, sostanzialmente concordo.
> 
> Ieri c'era su Sky un bell'episodio di Ugly Betty: la sorella Hilda  - rimasta vedova - ha una relazione con l'allenatore del figlio, che pero' è sposato. Alla fine vengono scoperti dal padre di lei, che le fa capire come una relazione che nasca sull'infelicità altrui (nel caso di specie, la moglie di lui...che sta lottando per tenere in piedi il suo matrimonio) è destinata a creare solo altra infelicità per tutti.
> 
> ...




Immagina se lui (allora) avesse scelto te alla famiglia come sarebbe stato diverso oggi il panorama ... grazie a lui che ha avuto "la vista lunga" ... tu ne hai tutelate TRE, Lui ne ha tutelate SEI  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque tutto e bene cio che finisce bene, giusto?


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Di solito quelli con le palle vengono etichettati come "bastardi". Razza irresistibile per le donne!


Leggende metropolitane


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io lo dico sempre:
> Si trombano i tori, e si sposano i somari.
> Ma i tori rimangono sempre la loro passione........


Che cazzate...


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

avere le palle è ben diverso che essere un bastardo.
mi pare così evidente..


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quando maiiiiiiiiii. Il bastardo è un debole, il bastardo è chi tradisce e fa il buono.
> Come dico sempre "l'acqua cheta puzza sempre".
> 
> *L'uomo con le palle è colui che si prende quello che vuole, che lotta, che è deciso, che non ha paura di affrontare gli altri e le conseguenze.*
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma tu tendi a restingere il tutto al o fuori o dentro, mentre per me non è da questo che si riconosce un uomo con le palle da uno senza.


Anna un uomo con le palle è uno che vive. Tutti gli altri sopravvivono.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quindi sarebbe pietà, dal momento che la moglie fragile ( una delle tante minchiate che un uomo racconta all'amante è proprio che ha una moglie fragile o peggio malata).
> Figli?
> L'ho detto tante volte. *I figli ( specie bambini) capiscono perfettamente quando c'è finzione in un matrimonio, e crescono con quei modelli di coppia che in futuro li porterà ad essere incapaci di rapportarsi nelle relazioni di coppia.*


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> confessare e se stessi che si sta con il marito solamente perchè si ha paura a stare da sole è un atto di coraggio
> 
> mollare il marito che non si ama più senza aver prima trovato un sostituto è un atto di coraggio


Il secondo sì, il primo no.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo con te.
> Lasciare un figlio perché non lo si ama più è un atto di coraggio?
> Molte madri in Sudamerica lo fanno.
> Un mio cugino è stato cresciuto dai miei nonni paterni perché mia zia non vale nemmeno la pastasciutta che mangia e non voleva che il bambino rovinasse la storia d'amore col suo fidanzato.
> ...


Giobbe... ogni tanto ti ripigli, oggi decisamente no.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io non sarei per nulla contenta se mio marito tornasse per star con me soffrendo, faticando e impegnandosi, in particolar modo DA SOLO.


Fuori fuori, a calci però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Soprattutto se torna per paura di restare solo come un cane...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> avere le palle è ben diverso che essere un bastardo.
> mi pare così evidente..


Pure a me.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

le palle di lasciar la famiglia quando non c'e ne piu ce l hanno l 1 % a star larghi (uomini e donne) dei traditori


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> le palle di lasciar la famiglia quando non c'e ne piu ce l hanno l 1 % a star larghi (uomini e donne) dei traditori


Di più, di più... Io ne conosco almeno quattro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo con te.
> Lasciare un figlio perché non lo si ama più è un atto di coraggio?
> Molte madri in Sudamerica lo fanno.
> Un mio cugino è stato cresciuto dai miei nonni paterni perché mia zia non vale nemmeno la pastasciutta che mangia e non voleva che il bambino rovinasse la storia d'amore col suo fidanzato.
> ...


Tappati pure ili naso, Giobbe, ma mi tocca quotarti.
Le "qualità" dei grandi decisionisti mi fanno venire l'orticaria.
(anche il tuo tono in odore di santità, ma quando una cosa è giusta è giusta)


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

I figli, se c'è finzione se ne accorgono, certo, ma se le cose sono in chiaro e vissute con onestà, ai figli potranno dare solo un senso di correttezza ed umanità, mentre se abbandonati, ad esempio, alla madre resa isterica oltremodo dall'abbandono da parte del marito, si che soffrono, ed odieranno o la madre per le sue paranoie, o il padre per l'abbandono.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna un uomo con le palle è uno che vive. Tutti gli altri sopravvivono.


Questa frase la dissi all'ex e ad un suo amico, volevano fare gli spavaldi, e li ammutoli in un attimo.

Almeno l'ex, con il senno di poi, ha avuto la decenza di ammettere che lei è stata una scelta di comodo. E che quel che ha perso era l'ennesima possibilità che la vita gli aveva offerto. 
Se ne sta rendendo conto ora, con tutto quel che sta passando, ma non posso farci niente.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I figli, se c'è finzione se ne accorgono, certo, ma se le cose sono in chiaro e vissute con onestà, ai figli potranno dare solo un senso di correttezza ed umanità, mentre se abbandonati, ad esempio, alla madre resa isterica oltremodo dall'abbandono da parte del marito, si che soffrono, ed odieranno o la madre per le sue paranoie, o il padre per l'abbandono.


Perché chi parla di abbandonarli?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di più, di più... Io ne conosco almeno quattro.


 4 su?


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I figli, se c'è finzione se ne accorgono, certo, ma se le cose sono in chiaro e vissute con onestà, ai figli potranno dare solo un senso di correttezza ed umanità, mentre se abbandonati, ad esempio, alla madre resa isterica oltremodo dall'abbandono da parte del marito, si che soffrono, ed odieranno o la madre per le sue paranoie, o il padre per l'abbandono.



E alla madre resa isterica per i continui tradimenti del marito? No eh!


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché chi parla di abbandonarli?


Che poi eh, sta sorta di abbandono mi fa venire i brividi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I figli, se c'è finzione se ne accorgono, certo, ma se le cose sono in chiaro e vissute con onestà, ai figli potranno dare solo un senso di correttezza ed umanità, mentre se abbandonati, ad esempio, alla madre resa isterica oltremodo dall'abbandono da parte del marito, si che soffrono, ed odieranno o la madre per le sue paranoie, o il padre per l'abbandono.


 la mia ultima amante sposata mi diceva che la figlia di appena 4 anni si accorgeva perfettamente che le cose tra lei e il marito non andavano


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la mia ultima amante sposata mi diceva che la figlia di appena 4 anni si accorgeva perfettamente che le cose tra lei e il marito non andavano



Infatti lo dicono anche milioni di psicologi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Io parlo di una convivenza rispettosa ed intelligente, di un ricongiungimento magari non all'insegna dell'amore, ma della stima reciproca, come sto tentando di instaurare io con mia moglie. Nostro figlio (12) è al corrente delle difficoltà (ma non del tradimento, certo), e non ha mai visto una scenata, al limite un po' di freddezza. 
Mio padre ci ha "abbandonati" ad una madre non del tutto equilibrata (Eufemio docet) senza davvero allontanarsi, ma buttandosi nel lavoro 15 ore al giorno, e dormendo il resto. Noi lo abbiamo sentito come un abbandono vero e proprio, come se se ne fosse andato davvero. Non è certo questo ciò di cui parlo.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 4 su?


Parlo di uomini separati Ale, poi ci sono quelli che non si sono sposati mai...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la mia ultima amante sposata mi diceva che la figlia di appena 4 anni si accorgeva perfettamente che le cose tra lei e il marito non andavano


E certo che è così, pensa a quando i figli sono adolescenti...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Immagina se lui (allora) avesse scelto te alla famiglia come sarebbe stato diverso oggi il panorama ... grazie a lui che ha avuto "la vista lunga" ... tu ne hai tutelate TRE, Lui ne ha tutelate SEI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attenzione, non è mica vero che lui ha scelto la famiglia. Lui ha scelto di non scegliere. E' ben diverso, ed era foriero di quei disastri che io paventavo.

In questo, e me ne vanto, io fui molto lucida nelle mie azioni e decisioni (pur soffrendone molto).


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2009)

*c'era*

un cantante, credo sfigato, che nel '70 cantava "una banale bella storia".
l'ho sentita oggi alla radio e mi sono detta: cazz o questo aveva capito tutto in anticipo!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io non sarei per nulla contenta se mio marito tornasse per star con me soffrendo, faticando e impegnandosi, in particolar modo DA SOLO.



La parte faticosa è impegnativa è quella di mettere a freno il proprio egoismo e di cercare dentro se stessi le ragioni profonde del tradimento.

 
La firma di Fedifrago riporta questa frase di Goethe:
*Un grande errore è quello di credersi di più di ciò che si è e stimarsi meno di quel che si vale.* 

 
Io, tu, tutti noi, ci crediamo chissà cosa ma in realtà non siamo un casso.
Sei giovane e ti senti “quasi immortale”. Pensi di avere il diritto di avere un uomo accanto che ti pensa e ti desidera 24 ore su 24.
Dopo un po' di tramvate che la vita ti assesterà, capirai che sei ben poca cosa.
Se sei fortunata capirai anche che hai un valore immenso perché sei stata riscattata al prezzo del  sangue di Dio.

 

 
P.S. Goethe non era un credente, ma a me la sua frase piace interpretarla così.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dopo un po' di tramvate che la vita ti assesterà, capirai che sei ben poca cosa.


quant'è vero ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> attenzione, non è mica vero che lui ha scelto la famiglia. Lui ha scelto di non scegliere. E' ben diverso, ed era foriero di quei disastri che io paventavo.
> 
> In questo, e me ne vanto, io fui molto lucida nelle mie azioni e decisioni (pur soffrendone molto).



E ti credo ... dopo ever sentito sto  popo' dichiarazioni ... io lo avrei preso a sberle  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=1462&postcount=5

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=1368&postcount=31



senza dimenticare la sua paraculaggine: Che  egoista  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=1703&postcount=13


NO Vere' ... la prossima volta: desisti, non ti  muovere

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=1711&postcount=15   





ma questo e' un criminale dei sentimenti ... se  fossi in te lo metterei nella lista dei deceduti.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=1484   





Allora diciamo cosi che l'egoismo (del bellimbusto)  ha salvato la serenita' di sei persone. 






​


----------



## Old amarax (14 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ragazze!!! Un po' di fiducia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   quoto ;-)


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La parte faticosa è impegnativa è quella di mettere a freno il proprio egoismo e di cercare dentro se stessi le ragioni profonde del tradimento.
> 
> 
> La firma di Fedifrago riporta questa frase di Goethe:
> ...



 Sinceramente io sono atea quindi l'ultima parte nemmeno la considero.
Ma dico me la stai tirando?
Fortunatamente da che ne avevo 15 anni non mi son mai bevuta nulla, ho sempre cercato la verità, e non mi son mai fatta intortare.
Sarei felicemente moglie di un bel dentista, molto tradita, se me l'avessi raccontata, invece no. Non ho mai finto di non vedere, anche se ciò implicava restare soli.
A 26 anni di solito si ha già un fidanzato con il quale crearsi un futuro, io sono sola, e mi ci è voluto un gran fegato per lasciare l'amante ( e allo stesso tempo occuparmi di lui) senza avere nessuno da cui tornare. FACILE AVERE IL MARITO/FIDANZATO come punto d'appoggio. Ho fatto nella mia vita l'ennesima volta spallucce, e le ossa ancora più forti. Ho scelto per l'ennesima volta me stessa, nonostante stia soffrendo maledettamente per motivi di cui non ho parlato e non ho intenzione di parlare qui.
Quando si arriva alla mia età abituate a scegliere da sè è dura che in futuro ci si sacrifichi l'esistenza per un altro.
Se avrò una figlia gli insegnerò ad amare, senza avere paura, anche se questo significa avere il cuore in mille pezzi. E gli insegnerò a non piegarsi mai, perchè non c'è cosa peggiore di sottostare a un altro.

Se vuoi fare un discorso religioso, io penso che se Dio ha dato la vita, è nostro dovere essere felici e rispettarci, senza permettere a nessuno di distruggercela. Non c'è peccato più grande che sprecare il suo dono, questo seguendo il tuo credo.

Non cambierò in futuro ho le ossa molto forti, grazie ad esperienze che non ho mai avuto paura di fare.

Ognuno ha i suoi principi. 
Il mio è che non dormirò mai la sera accanto ad un uomo che ho amato, se di giorno son stata con un altro, non c'è cosa più squallida. 
Come squallido è chi permette ciò. 

Amo Goethe, cerco la mia affinità elettiva.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non cambierò in futuro ho le ossa molto forti, grazie ad esperienze che non ho mai avuto paura di fare.


lo abbiamo detto/pensato tutti o quasi ad una certa età....poi arrivano le batoste di cui parla Giobbe , e si cambia , volenti o nolenti , tutto ha un' altra prospettiva .


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lo abbiamo detto/pensato tutti o quasi ad una certa età....poi arrivano le batoste di cui parla Giobbe , e si cambia , volenti o nolenti , tutto ha un' altra prospettiva .



Tipo il marito che ti tradisce da anni?


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tipo il marito che ti tradisce da anni?


anche , ma non solo . 
Ci sono batoste , "scoperte" , realtà , che ti fanno cambiare non poco .


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

E comunque credo che ognuno ci debba arrivare (se deve , ma credo sia tappa pressochè obbligata ) quando  è il momento .
Inutile raccontare la "disillusione" e la realtà .


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> anche , ma non solo .
> Ci sono batoste , "scoperte" , realtà , che ti fanno cambiare non poco .


Beh le persone che mi conoscono bene sanno benissimo di praticarmi l'eutanasia se mai mi tenessi uno che mi cornifica o che mi abbia ridicolizzata, detto ciò, ho le ossa molto forti credimi.
Son passata da 15 anni a 50. Ma vabbe. Passato.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Beh le persone che mi conoscono bene sanno benissimo di praticarmi l'eutanasia se mai mi tenessi uno che mi cornifica o che mi abbia ridicolizzata, detto ciò, ho le ossa molto forti credimi.
> Son passata da 15 anni a 50. Ma vabbe. Passato.


Perdonare un tradimento significa accettare anche le ns debolezze . E significa dare un'altra chance ad un progetto di vita che si è costruto insieme , con amore impegno e fatica . Dare una possibilità al traditore significa darla a sè . ( Ovviamente non sempre , ci son casi dov'è impensabile ) .

Ti credo quando dici che sei forte .
Leggessi la me di qualche anno fa , credo faticheresti a riconoscermi ! Eppure di batoste ne avevo già accumulate anche io , del resto si inizia a stilar la lista quando si nasce  !


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Perdonare un tradimento significa accettare anche le ns debolezze . E significa dare un'altra chance ad un progetto di vita che si è costruto insieme , con amore impegno e fatica . Dare una possibilità al traditore significa darla a sè . ( Ovviamente non sempre , ci son casi dov'è impensabile ) .
> 
> Ti credo quando dici che sei forte .
> Leggessi la me di qualche anno fa , credo faticheresti a riconoscermi ! Eppure di batoste ne avevo già accumulate anche io , del resto si inizia a stilar la lista quando si nasce  !



Quindi vedi? Torni a quello che dico io pure te.
Se lui racconta cosa è successo è veramente intenzionato a ricostruire, ma se accade, come nel 90% dei casi che è l'amante a chiudere, e lui che, come dice Verena, sceglie di non scegliere, allora è una comodità, e alla prossima occasione, se si presenta, ritradisce.
Io un uomo istintivamente lo butterei a calci fuori casa, ma se per 3,4,5 mesi fa il pazzo per rinconquistarmi, fa di tutto per riprendersi la mia fiducia..allora un attimino ci penso. Ma è un'utopia, non tanto il ruolo del pazzo innamorato, ma quello di chiudere un rapporto con l'altro.

( il tutto esteso anche alle donne).


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sinceramente io sono atea quindi l'ultima parte nemmeno la considero.
> Ma dico me la stai tirando?
> Fortunatamente da che ne avevo 15 anni non mi son mai bevuta nulla, ho sempre cercato la verità, e non mi son mai fatta intortare.
> Sarei felicemente moglie di un bel dentista, molto tradita, se me l'avessi raccontata, invece no. Non ho mai finto di non vedere, anche se ciò implicava restare soli.
> ...



Anch'io sono diventato ateo / agnostico a 15 anni, ma è stata la fine di un processo che è incominciato a 9 anni con la morte di un mio fratello che era un anno più vecchio di me.
Hai fatto benissimo a lasciare il dentista è l'amante, il matrimonio è una cosa seria, bisogna essere assolutamente sicuri prima di compiere un passo del genere.
Sacrificare la propria vita per gli altri è il più grande gesto d'amore che uno possa compiere. È l'essenza dell'amore.
Dal mio punto di vista non esiste amore se non è presente il sacrificio e l'accettazione dell'altro nella sua interezza, con tutti i suoi difetti.
Tutti sottostiamo a qualcuno. Se sei professoressa devi sottostare al preside, se sei preside devi sottostare al provveditore ecc. Se sei proprietario o libero professionista è peggio ancora perché sei “servo” di tutti i tuoi clienti. Sottostare a qualcuno fa bene alla salute psichica della persona tanto che in tutti gli ordini religiosi esiste il voto di obbedienza ai superiori.
L'aspirazione alla felicità è scritta nel nostro cuore, tutti vogliamo essere felici.
Hai ragione, è sbagliato sprecare il dono della vita. A tutti sono stati dati dei talenti e ne devono rispondere alla fine della vita.
Sono d'accordo che è squallido dormire accanto al marito se durante il giorno sei stata con l'amante.
Il tradimento è una gravissima mancanza di rispetto: o il traditore interrompe immediatamente con l'amante oppure è giusto che si cerchi un altro posto dove vivere.
Amarax non butta il marito fuori di casa, ma non c'è nulla di squallido in tutto ciò.
Lo ritengo un comportamento sbagliato per due motivi:


Per la salute 	psichica di Amarax.
Perché va 	contro quello che è il bene del marito. Se lo buttasse fuori 	di casa darebbe al marito una possibilità di salvarsi, di 	pentirsi e di raddrizzarsi.
 
 
Ma ai miei occhi Amarax è quasi un'eroina perché io al posto suo non ce l'avrei fatta: sarei sprofondato nella più cupa depressione.
Tenere il traditore in casa è quasi un violentare la propria carne.
Solo l'amore di una madre per i propri figli è capace di dare una forza così grande.
Lo stesso discorso vale per Lele e Angel.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Questa frase la dissi all'ex e ad un suo amico, volevano fare gli spavaldi, e li ammutoli in un attimo.
> 
> Almeno l'ex, con il senno di poi, *ha avuto la decenza di ammettere che lei è stata una scelta di comodo.* E che quel che ha perso era l'ennesima possibilità che la vita gli aveva offerto.
> Se ne sta rendendo conto ora, con tutto quel che sta passando, ma non posso farci niente.


Occhio a prender per buono ciò che dice chi vorrebbe in qualche modo tenerti legato a sè...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Non vedo graduatorie di merito in queste vicende.

Vedo persone fatte di sangue, emozioni, pensieri, responsabilità. Ciascuno agisce secondo la propria coscienza, solo chi si fa MALE fa  ANCHE il male delle persone cui vuol bene.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E ti credo ... dopo ever sentito sto popo' dichiarazioni ... io lo avrei preso a sberle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono commossa che tu tenga un dossier su di me, davvero.

Mi dimostra che, in fondo, mi vuoi bene.

Purtroppo vedo non sei aggiornata con gli sviluppi degli ultimi tre anni (sono post del 2006!), peccato!!!!


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se avrò una figlia gli insegnerò ad amare, senza avere paura, anche se questo significa avere il cuore in mille pezzi. E gli insegnerò a non piegarsi mai, perchè non c'è cosa peggiore di sottostare a un altro.


Sarei una splendida madre, così come sei una splendida giovane donna.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sacrificare la propria vita per gli altri è il più grande gesto d'amore che uno possa compiere. È l'essenza dell'amore.
> Dal mio punto di vista non esiste amore se non è presente il sacrificio e l'accettazione dell'altro nella sua interezza, con tutti i suoi difetti.


Un figlio lo ami così, un compagno/a di vita no.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La parte faticosa è impegnativa è quella di mettere a freno il proprio egoismo e di cercare dentro se stessi le ragioni profonde del tradimento.
> 
> 
> La firma di Fedifrago riporta questa frase di Goethe:
> ...


Grandi verità.
Ti sei fregato solo, come al solito, con l'ultima frase


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Occhio a prender per buono ciò che dice chi vorrebbe in qualche modo tenerti legato a sè...



Ma io sono brava a far ragionare se mi ci metto. 

Cmq lui è un capitolo chiuso in quel senso. Non ho intenzione di vivere mai più nell'ombra di nessuno.


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sarei una splendida madre, così come sei una splendida giovane donna.



Cercasi materia prima per fare la madre. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie tesoro, tu leggi sempre oltre le righe.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Cercasi materia prima per fare la madre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anch'io sono diventato ateo / agnostico a 15 anni, ma è stata la fine di un processo che è incominciato a 9 anni con la morte di un mio fratello che era un anno più vecchio di me.
> Hai fatto benissimo a lasciare il dentista è l'amante, il matrimonio è una cosa seria, bisogna essere assolutamente sicuri prima di compiere un passo del genere.
> Sacrificare la propria vita per gli altri è il più grande gesto d'amore che uno possa compiere. È l'essenza dell'amore.
> Dal mio punto di vista non esiste amore se non è presente il sacrificio e l'accettazione dell'altro nella sua interezza, con tutti i suoi difetti.
> ...


aiuto...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono commossa che tu tenga un dossier su di me, davvero. *Ma s'e' tutto visibile/pubbico ... poi ultimamente non c'e' molto da leggere.*
> 
> Mi dimostra che, in fondo, mi vuoi bene.  *Mo non esagerare, diciamo che non sono insensibile.*
> 
> Purtroppo vedo non sei aggiornata con gli sviluppi degli ultimi tre anni (sono post del 2006!), peccato!!!!


*C'hai ragione, la mia negligenza e' imperdonabile  ... mi son fermata al 2006, potrai mai lasciar correre tale pigrizia?! ...  purtroppo sono volubile e mi stanco facilmente.

Comunque Vere' (scherzi a parte) ti auguro tanta serenita' e che tutto vada per il meglio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Sono contenta della non insensibilità, dai!

E ricambio gli auguri, sul serio. Speriamo in questo 2009!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> aiuto...


aiuto de che? che palle con queste prese per il culo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sarà che siete invidiosi del fatto che Giobbe sia uno dei pochi qua dentro che veramente ha capito cosa vuol dire amare?
E se anche non fosse il modo giusto è IL SUO MODO.
Cazz0 c'è da ridere tanto?


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono contenta della non insensibilità, dai!
> 
> E ricambio gli auguri, sul serio. *Speriamo in questo 2009!!!*



Perche' limitarsi solo al 2009?  Speriamo in tanti, e tanti altri ancora sempre migliori  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> aiuto de che? che palle con queste prese per il culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 il brutto e' che molte ridono ma hanno alle spalle storie assai piu squallide.......


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il brutto e' che molte ridono ma hanno alle spalle storie assai piu squallide.......


ognuno ha i suoi trascorsi e le sue esperienze, brutte, belle, squallide o nobili ma non vedo cazz0 ci sia da prendere per il culo.
Mi fa incazzzare quest'atteggiamento di sbeffeggiamento sui sentimenti altrui


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno ha i suoi trascorsi e le sue esperienze, brutte, belle, squallide o nobili ma non vedo cazz0 ci sia da prendere per il culo.
> Mi fa incazzzare quest'atteggiamento di sbeffeggiamento sui sentimenti altrui


e io chi prenderei x il culo scusa?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e io chi prenderei x il culo scusa?


se levi un attimo il paraocchi comprendi che non mi riferivo a te che ,anzi, avevi appoggiato quanto da me scritto

Sveglia!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno ha i suoi trascorsi e le sue esperienze, brutte, belle, squallide o nobili ma non vedo cazz0 ci sia da prendere per il culo.
> Mi fa incazzzare quest'atteggiamento di sbeffeggiamento sui sentimenti altrui


io non ho mai preso per il culo i sentimenti di nessuno, tantomeno di giobbe. lo prendo un po' per il culo quando insiste a trovare nel vangelo la soluzione per tutti i mali del mondo.

ps: mi stai rumpendo leggermente i cugghioni, vero to dico, ah..


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il brutto e' che molte ridono ma hanno alle spalle storie assai piu squallide.......


e tu che cazz o vuoi adesso?


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se levi un attimo il paraocchi comprendi che non mi riferivo a te che ,anzi, avevi appoggiato quanto da me scritto
> 
> Sveglia!!!


 ah ok
xche la tua affermazione e' stata scritta subito dopo il mio post......ho frainteso
faccio ammenda


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu che cazz o vuoi adesso?


 che cazz o vuoi te....chi ti ha chiamato?
ah gia ti sei chiamata in causa da sola...forse xche hai marito , figlio e amante......magari nn sei manco piu giovanissima.....
o forse mi sbaglio....boh pero in genere chi si chiama in causa da sola ha i suoi scheletrini nell'armadio


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ho mai preso per il culo i sentimenti di nessuno, tantomeno di giobbe. lo prendo un po' per il culo quando insiste a trovare nel vangelo la soluzione per tutti i mali del mondo.
> 
> ps: mi stai rumpendo leggermente i cugghioni, vero to dico, ah..


se dopo un commento così intimo e appassionato di Giobbe su come la vede sull'amore il tuo unico commento è AIUTO io ti scrivo che mi fai incazzzare  finchè mi pare e piace.Tiè

Quanto al romperti i coglioni sai che nova...è da anni che me lo dici


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che cazz o vuoi te....chi ti ha chiamato?
> ah gia ti sei chiamata in causa da sola...forse xche hai marito , figlio e amante......*magari nn sei manco piu giovanissima.....*
> o forse mi sbaglio....boh pero in genere chi si chiama in causa da sola ha i suoi scheletrini nell'armadio


come si fa a commentare un post del genere senza mandare affancuulo chi lo ha scritto? infatti non si può.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si fa a commentare un post del genere senza mandare affancuulo chi lo ha scritto? infatti non si può.


concordo.
E' un po' scarsino ad insulti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si fa a commentare un post del genere senza mandare affancuulo chi lo ha scritto? infatti non si può.


 xche nn mi dire che ci ho preso????


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo.
> E' un po' scarsino ad insulti.


 nn voglio mica insultare......


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nn voglio mica insultare......


 
posso permettermi di dire una cosa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> posso permettermi di dire una cosa?


 dilla ....nn devi chiedere il permesso
 andatevi a rileggere un p'o le risposte acide di certe donnine qua dentro quando parlo di storie squallide alle spalle....senza fare nomi
e poi guardate chi e' che insulta....io no di certo


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se dopo un commento così intimo e appassionato di Giobbe su come la vede sull'amore il tuo unico commento è AIUTO io ti scrivo che mi fai incazzzare finchè mi pare e piace.Tiè
> 
> Quanto al romperti i coglioni sai che nova...è da anni che me lo dici


dai piantala asu... mi ha fatto ridere -ed infatti lo ho evidenziato- il consiglio per amarax. posso ancora ridere o è vietato?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dilla ....nn devi chiedere il permesso
> andatevi a rileggere un p'o le risposte acide di certe donnine qua dentro quando parlo di storie squallide alle spalle....senza fare nomi
> e poi guardate chi e' che insulta....io no di certo


ci hai preso per scemi?
quando dici ad una _non più giovane_ nel contesto del tuo commento vuoi farle un complimento??

Guarda che capita di sparare cazzzate, non succede niente ad ammetterlo sai?


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci hai preso per scemi?
> quando dici ad una _non più giovane_ nel contesto del tuo commento vuoi farle un complimento??


 ma io che ne so l'eta' che avete???
mica vi conosco
magari deduco da quello che scrivete se siete teenager o meno pero non lo so davvero.....poi leggendo la vostra acidita' capisco di averci preso ma quello e' un altro discorso


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *ma io che ne so l'eta' che avete???*
> mica vi conosco
> magari deduco da quello che scrivete se siete teenager o meno pero non lo so davvero.....poi leggendo la vostra acidita' capisco di averci preso ma quello e' un altro discorso


Perche' e' importante?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma io che ne so l'eta' che avete???
> mica vi conosco
> magari deduco da quello che scrivete se siete teenager o meno pero non lo so davvero.....poi leggendo la vostra acidita' capisco di averci preso ma quello e' un altro discorso


associare l'acidità all'età??ah...
quindi sei bello anzianotto tu!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma io che ne so l'eta' che avete???
> mica vi conosco
> magari deduco da quello che scrivete se siete teenager o meno pero non lo so davvero.....*poi leggendo la vostra acidita' capisco di averci preso ma quello e' un altro discorso*


leggi in ph?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma io che ne so l'eta' che avete???
> mica vi conosco
> magari deduco da quello che scrivete se siete teenager o meno pero non lo so davvero.....poi leggendo la vostra acidita' capisco di averci preso ma quello e' un altro discorso


raccatta le unghiette che son scivolate dallo specchio va'-.
E ricomincia a fumare!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> associare l'acidità all'età??ah...
> quindi sei bello anzianotto tu!!


 28 fra qualche mese


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> raccatta le unghiette che son scivolate dallo specchio va'-.
> E ricomincia a fumare!!


 ricompra il mastice allora ..penso ti sia finito


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> associare l'acidità all'età??ah...
> quindi sei bello anzianotto tu!!


secondo me era così anche a 20. non per niente è ancora single


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 28 fra qualche mese


solo 28 e già così rompicoglioni??
ammazzao!! chissà a 50!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me era così anche a 20. non per niente è ancora single


 ha parlato la bigama........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




amo lui
amo l'altro


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dilla ....nn devi chiedere il permesso
> andatevi a rileggere un p'o le risposte acide di certe donnine qua dentro quando parlo di storie squallide alle spalle....senza fare nomi
> e poi guardate chi e' che insulta....io no di certo


 
premetto che ci sono delle persone davvero un pelo inacidite dalla vita e mi spiace sinceramente x loro.
Quello che mi dispiace leggere nei tuoi commenti è il continuo denigrare le donne ed in particolare quelle di una certa età. Data la mia età potrebbe non toccarmi minimamente ma lo trovo quanto meno poco gentile. Infatti tutti invecchiano, chi meglio e chi peggio, donne e uomini e non è affatto detto che mentre le prime perdono solamente la loro bellezza i secondi acquistino fascino. Fascino o na hai o non lo compri al supermercato della senilità.


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo 28 e già così rompicoglioni??
> ammazzao!! chissà a 50!!


quando io saro' a 50 credo che tu non mi vedrai neanche


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> premetto che ci sono delle persone davvero un pelo inacidite dalla vita e mi spiace sinceramente x loro.
> Quello che mi dispiace leggere nei tuoi commenti è il continuo denigrare le donne ed in particolare quelle di una certa età. Data la mia età potrebbe non toccarmi minimamente ma lo trovo quanto meno poco gentile. Infatti tutti invecchiano, chi meglio e chi peggio, donne e uomini e non è affatto detto che mentre le prime perdono solamente la loro bellezza i secondi acquistino fascino. Fascino o na hai o non lo compri al supermercato della senilità.


 io denigro la persona al massimo
non di certo l'eta......se rileggi i miei vecchi post puoi vedere tu stessa  come esalto la figura della 40enne.....


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quando io saro' a 50 credo che tu non mi vedrai neanche


 
ti vedrà, ti vedrà.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quando io saro' a 50 credo che tu non mi vedrai neanche


facciamo anche prima ,giovane stallone illanguidito!!


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo anche prima ,giovane stallone illanguidito!!


 
Asu, come sarò a 50 anni?


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ti vedrà, ti vedrà.


 dall'alto dei cieli


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

guarda...per chiudere questa serie infinita di luoghi comuni...acide, e non trombanti  oltrechè passatelle mi permetto di ipotizzare che alex ce l'abbia  piccolo piccolo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda...per chiudere questa serie infinita di luoghi comuni...acide, e non trombanti  oltrechè passatelle mi permetto di ipotizzare che alex ce l'abbia  piccolo piccolo
















  taci acida che mò ti rifila qualche altra primizia


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda...per chiudere questa serie infinita di luoghi comuni...acide, e non trombanti oltrechè passatelle mi permetto di ipotizzare che alex ce l'abbia piccolo piccolo


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

ce l'ho grande quanto un quadretto in brodo (avete presente?)


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ha parlato la bigama........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che non sono cazzi tuoi te lo sei dimenticato?


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che non sono cazzi tuoi te lo sei dimenticato?


 ***** vuoi
non sono cazzi tuoi
ma hai sempre il ***** in bocca te???
un linguaggio meno scurrile???


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda...per chiudere questa serie infinita di luoghi comuni...acide, e non trombanti oltrechè passatelle mi permetto di ipotizzare che alex ce l'abbia piccolo piccolo


 e me sa...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ***** vuoi
> non sono cazzi tuoi
> ma hai sempre il ***** in bocca te???
> un linguaggio meno scurrile???


senti chi parla...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ***** vuoi
> non sono cazzi tuoi
> ma hai sempre il ***** in bocca te???
> un linguaggio meno scurrile???


ricapitolando...

vecchia
acida
non trombante
cornuta
e scurrile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





altro??


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ricapitolando...
> 
> vecchia
> acida
> ...


 rutto libero e birrone gelato


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rutto libero e birrone gelato


posso unirmi? però io prendo una coca...la birra non mi piace


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rutto libero e birrone gelato


e con un piede nella fossa


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e con un piede nella fossa


 
qui se permettete non mi unisco


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e con un piede nella fossa


 dai stavo scherzando prima
ti chiedo scusa


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dai stavo scherzando prima
> ti chiedo scusa


scusa de che??
e poi era la lista dei pregi di anna, mica la mia


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

*non facciamoci mancare niente*



Alexantro ha detto:


> rutto libero e birrone gelato


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa de che??
> e poi era la lista dei pregi di anna, mica la mia


 del fatto che quando ho scritto che io avro 50 anni voi nn mi vedete nemmeno....nn e' che voglio farvi andar via prima del tempo,ne me lo auguro ma sottointendevo di come voi anziane sui 90 anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fra 30 ne avrete 120....e a 120 anni nn ci arriva nessuno....
ecco spiegato il tutto


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> del fatto che quando ho scritto che io avro 50 anni voi nn mi vedete nemmeno....nn e' che voglio farvi andar via prima del tempo,ne me lo auguro ma sottointendevo di come voi anziane sui 90 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro post degno di applausi rettali...


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Gennaio 2009)

Sei troppo grezzo nell'azione, Alex, Dovresti andare a fare qualche ripasso da Irry per le "lingue" e da Linea per la tecnica, altrimenti ti seppelliscono.


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei troppo grezzo nell'azione, Alex, Dovresti andare a fare qualche ripasso da Irry per le "lingue" e da Linea per la tecnica, altrimenti ti seppelliscono.


 
ciao nonno!


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei troppo grezzo nell'azione, Alex, Dovresti andare a fare qualche ripasso da Irry per le "lingue" e da Linea per la tecnica, altrimenti ti seppelliscono.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Anna*

Applausi rettali?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Come si fanno....son interessato....


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Applausi rettali??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te devi da esercità...


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Anna*

Ho capito ma come?Ci vuole un raro talento...direi....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito ma come?Ci vuole un raro talento...direi....!!


Beh, come si sa, non sempre il talento basta.
A volte ci vuole anche un po' di......... "fortuna"


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ho mai preso per il culo i sentimenti di nessuno, tantomeno di giobbe. lo prendo un po' per il culo *quando insiste a trovare nel vangelo la soluzione per tutti i mali del mondo*.
> 
> ps: mi stai rumpendo leggermente i cugghioni, vero to dico, ah..


Ogni tanto però rompe le righe...


----------



## Old giulia (15 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Perdonare un tradimento significa accettare anche le ns debolezze . E significa dare un'altra chance ad un progetto di vita che si è costruto insieme , con amore impegno e fatica . Dare una possibilità al traditore significa darla a sè . ( Ovviamente non sempre , ci son casi dov'è impensabile ) .
> 
> Ti credo quando dici che sei forte .
> Leggessi la me di qualche anno fa , credo faticheresti a riconoscermi ! Eppure di batoste ne avevo già accumulate anche io , del resto si inizia a stilar la lista quando si nasce  !


Ti quoto Spere.
Anche io a 25 anni avevo la presunzione di spaccare le montagne e come dice giobbe... "mi sentivo immortale".
Poi il tempo ha cambiato i miei pensieri... ho dato in questi ultimi anni "un'altra possibilità" a diverse persone a me vicino, non mi pento di questo, per mia fortuna i risultati sono stati ottimi.
Non ho voluto buttare ciò avevo costruito in quasi vent'anni della mia vita e ringrazio ogni giorno la mia razionalità che, 3 anni fa, ha preso il sopravvento alla rabbia e alla delusione.
Sono contenta x Belle che finalmente si è resa conto che quella strada non faceva per lei, sorriso quando leggo di lei che scrive "sono incontentabile" perchè mi rivedo alla sua età.
Spero davvero che tu possa diventare una buona mamma ed una donna amata.


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti quoto Spere.
> Anche io a 25 anni avevo la presunzione di spaccare le montagne e come dice giobbe... "mi sentivo immortale".
> Poi il tempo ha cambiato i miei pensieri... ho dato in questi ultimi anni "un'altra possibilità" a diverse persone a me vicino, non mi pento di questo, per mia fortuna i risultati sono stati ottimi.
> Non ho voluto buttare ciò avevo costruito in quasi vent'anni della mia vita e ringrazio ogni giorno la mia razionalità che, 3 anni fa, ha preso il sopravvento alla rabbia e alla delusione.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Sono sicura che Belle lo diverrà!


----------



## Old rospetto (15 Gennaio 2009)

Lei in questi 7 mesi ha provato a lasciarmi tante volte.Ma poi ci sentivamo per tel o via sms e lei non ce la faceva a insistere nella sua decisione. Ora mi ha lasciato sul serio. E' molto determinata.Io sto impazzendo. C'e' solo dolore. Mai provato nulla del genere. E dire che io ero una persona tranquilla...mi avessero detto una roba cosi' 8 mesi fa avrei sghignazzato molto e di cuore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....ora e' un baratro vedo solo nero nulla esiste piu'...non so come uscirne.


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono sicura che Belle lo diverrà!



Eh ma cosi non vale, io mi commuovo facilmente.


----------



## Old giulia (15 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Lei in questi 7 mesi ha provato a lasciarmi tante volte.Ma poi ci sentivamo per tel o via sms e lei non ce la faceva a insistere nella sua decisione. Ora mi ha lasciato sul serio. E' molto determinata.Io sto impazzendo. C'e' solo dolore. Mai provato nulla del genere. E dire che io ero una persona tranquilla...mi avessero detto una roba cosi' 8 mesi fa avrei sghignazzato molto e di cuore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì ma scusa... raccontaci qualcosa...


----------



## Old giulia (15 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Ehi ma quanti siete! Che bella sorpresa. Non avevo parlato mai a nessuno di questa storia che mi ha sconvolto la vita dal giugno dello scorso anno. Provo a spiegarmi brevemente. Ho conosciuto Fatina, 40 anni, bionda, elegante, dolce, bella da far svenire, nel settembre dello scorso anno, nell'ambito del luogo di lavoro. F e' sposata, 2 figli; io ho 45 anni, sposato, 2 figlie. Fino a giugno 2008 ci siamo quasi ignorati, poi non so bene perche' e' successo qualcosa in lei, forse la consapevolezza che non mi avrebbe rivisto dopo le pausa estiva( io sono un lavoratore precario), e si e' rivelata a me. A me era sempre piaciuta, ma non avrei mai osato scoprirmi perche' non credevo potessi piacerle, per cui la vedevo solo come una bella donna.Ma quando ho saputo che lei lentamente si era innamorata di me, con la vicinanza, la frequentazione quotidiana e la comune sensibilita', allora non ci ho visto piu' e nel giro di 48 ore ero nel pieno di una relazione extraconiugale, e dopo pochi giorni completamente perso di lei. F mai aveva tradito il marito, al quale anzi non rimproverava nulla, e tuttavia mi si e' data con slancio, senza falsi pudori, rischiando tutto.Io, invece, con mia moglie ero in rotta da anni, per cui mai avuti scrupoli.
> 
> *Questo è un ragionamento un po' bastardo... ma perchè poi nn ti separi?*
> 
> ...


*Piangi piangi, poi ti passa.*


----------



## Old amarax (15 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> un cantante, credo sfigato, che nel '70 cantava "una banale bella storia".
> l'ho sentita oggi alla radio e mi sono detta: cazz o questo aveva capito tutto in anticipo!!!!


 
Artista: Alain Barriere
Titolo: Mare - Una banale bella storia 
Anno: 
Tipologia: 45 GIRI
Casa produttrice: BRC
 Potrebbe essere lui?


----------



## Old amarax (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tipo il marito che ti tradisce da anni?


 
Mi sento, ovviamente chiamata in causa...ti leggo dura, intransigente su tutto e tutti. La vita ha segnato ognuno di noi. me mi leggi da poco. Non sai che sono figlia di divorziati in un'epoca in cui si era davvero "visti". Pensa era il 1970 uno dei primi divorzi sanciti dal tribunale. Io da ragazzina che ero, ci soffersi da cane. Questo non te lo dico per ispirarti niente. Te lo dico per farti capire che io la mia adolescenza l'ho vissuta ...non proprio bene, anzi. Una mamma in depressione x il divorzio ante-litteram...e chi se lo scorda? Le ossa le hanno rotte anche a me...e mi hanno fatto male. Poi? 23 anni di matrimonio senza *minimamente *immaginare che mio marito (conosciuto che avevo 14 anni nemmeno compiuti ) aveva un'altra. Da lì una raffica di rivelazioni. Pensi che io sia potuta rimanere allibita? senza fiato? incredula? senza fame, sete? senza niente te lo dico io. Solo cenere. Tanta. Di un'intera vita.
Non mi sto lamentando.
Ti ho fatto il più breve riassunto possibile.
Gira pagina.
Sei giovane.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old rospetto (15 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> *Piangi piangi, poi ti passa.*


 
Quando, poi?? Io non vivo piu'... giorni mesi   quanto ci vuole...?


----------



## Old giulia (15 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Quando, poi?? Io non vivo piu'... giorni mesi quanto ci vuole...?


Te l'ho già scritto in un post precedente... cmq un paio di anni


----------



## Old amarax (15 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anch'io sono diventato ateo / agnostico a 15 anni, ma è stata la fine di un processo che è incominciato a 9 anni con la morte di un mio fratello che era un anno più vecchio di me.
> Hai fatto benissimo a lasciare il dentista è l'amante, il matrimonio è una cosa seria, bisogna essere assolutamente sicuri prima di compiere un passo del genere.
> Sacrificare la propria vita per gli altri è il più grande gesto d'amore che uno possa compiere. È l'essenza dell'amore.
> Dal mio punto di vista non esiste amore se non è presente il sacrificio e l'accettazione dell'altro nella sua interezza, con tutti i suoi difetti.
> ...





Mi chiedo perchè sei così giovane...se lo eri in meno. o io in più ti avrei fatto una corte spietata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Scherzo ovviamente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie per quello che hai detto di me e soprattutto per avermi capita. La cosa che mi ferisce di più è vedere quanto io venga fraintesa. 
Quelli che leggono,pensano all'interesse economico ( ed io se mi separo da lui non voglio un solo euro, e lui lo sa, ed il mio avvocato pure). Pensano che io abbia paura a restare sola ( ed io sogno i viaggi che farei, in primis una crociera che lui non ha mai voluto fare...), pensano che io non abbia dignità ( mai fatto scenate di nessun genere ...niente e avrei potuto mettere i manifesti su di lei...e da moglie forse poteva anche essere un mio diritto...e le bambine di lei? cosa avrebbero subito? il marito di lei...cosa le avrebbe fatto?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 lasciamo perdere giobbino. Io so che ho dignità,tanta. So che sono onesta . So che non ho mai fatto male a nessuno. Per la mia coscienza è tanto...e già mi sta bene così. Di me non mi vergogno.
Forse la punizione  per il male che mi è stato fatto può essere che io sia viva. In casa mia. Con lui ed il suo cognome sulla porta.
Ma la punizione è anche mia perchè non ho saputo dire basta.
Ma non è detta l'ultima parola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Farnetico. 
Buonanotte


----------



## Old amarax (15 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Te l'ho già scritto in un post precedente... cmq un paio di anni
















 ...sei forte giulietta...davvero ci vuole tanto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 l'esperienza docet...


----------



## Old giulia (15 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ...sei forte giulietta...davvero ci vuole tanto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dicono che il dolore faccia crescere... che le esperienze negative siano più incisive e significative di quelle positive... insomma ci si fà le ossa!!! e forse poi si apprezza più consapevolmente ciò che la vita  offre 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sarà... ma è dura


----------



## Old amarax (15 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti quoto Spere.
> Anche io a 25 anni avevo la presunzione di spaccare le montagne e come dice giobbe... "mi sentivo immortale".
> Poi il tempo ha cambiato i miei pensieri... ho dato in questi ultimi anni "un'altra possibilità" a diverse persone a me vicino, non mi pento di questo, per mia fortuna i risultati sono stati ottimi.
> Non ho voluto buttare ciò avevo costruito in quasi vent'anni della mia vita e ringrazio ogni giorno la mia razionalità che, 3 anni fa, ha preso il sopravvento alla rabbia e alla delusione.
> ...


quoto tutto ed aggiungo:
donna non tradita. Mai.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Dicono che il dolore faccia crescere... che le esperienze negative siano più incisive e significative di quelle positive... insomma ci si fà le ossa!!! e forse poi si apprezza più consapevolmente ciò che la vita offre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' così.
E sai quant'è dura. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se poi cresci a 50 anni...brrrrrrrrrrr non lo auguro a nessuno.


----------



## Old sperella (15 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Dicono che il dolore faccia crescere... che le esperienze negative siano più incisive e significative di quelle positive... insomma ci si fà le ossa!!! e forse poi si apprezza più consapevolmente ciò che la vita  offre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Dicono che il dolore faccia crescere... *che le esperienze negative siano più incisive e significative di quelle positive*... insomma ci si fà le ossa!!! e forse poi si apprezza più consapevolmente ciò che la vita  offre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sara' scontato ma concordo in pieno .....
queste parole posso sentirle mille volte e apprezzarle ogni volta che le sento ......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se se
> e ti aspetti pure che ci creda?
> guarda che so come funziona quando hai una storia con una sposata .....al 90% (a stare molto stretti) dei casi questa non lascia la famiglia con casa ,figli ecc ecc quindi non venirmela a raccontare a me
> la morale c'entra xche hai detto che e' comodo il divano di casa....mi pare che vista la tua storia non puoi permetterti di fare tanto la morale xche anche tu sei rimasta al calduccio dell'ambiente familiare....il femminismo c'entra xche sta storia riguarda un uomo
> ...





Alexantro ha detto:


> dormito poco xche scopato....
> guarda un p'o.....





Alexantro ha detto:


> allora che cavolo parli di comodita' del divano di casa quando hai fatto la stessa identica cosa tempo fa? anche a te piace il calduccio del tetto domestico eh?
> pensavo a una  tua risposta un p'o piu scaltra......


chiedo scusa per l'ot ma trovo la questione piuttosto spinosa, e non sono in grado di affrontarla:

qualche anima pia può spiegare al signor Alexantro che l'elisione corretta di poco è *po'* e non _*p'o*_?


----------



## LDS (16 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chiedo scusa per l'ot ma trovo la questione piuttosto spinosa, e non sono in grado di affrontarla:
> 
> qualche anima pia può spiegare al signor Alexantro che l'elisione corretta di poco è *po'* e non _*p'o*_?


ma come angelo....l'elisione p'o è una novità letteraria....non dirmi che non lo sapevi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma come angelo....l'elisione p'o è una novità letteraria....non dirmi che non lo sapevi!


azz no mi mancava (bentornato LdS).

 io pensavo che fosse un fan di Chang Ch'ing _P'o_... un maestro di arti marziali

per i più curiosi: 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chang_Ch'ing_P'o


----------



## LDS (16 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz no mi mancava.
> io pensavo che fosse un fan di Chang Ch'ing _P'o_... un maestro di arti marziali
> 
> per i più curiosi:
> ...






















qua sono senza parole!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cacchio, come sei chiusa negli schemi!
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sei tu che leggi quel che ti fa comodo leggere.
> Io ho detto che per me uno con le palle non è colui che non sbaglia, ma colui che analizza il perchè ha agito cosi.
> Se uno tradisce la moglie per cosi tanto tempo, o dentro o fuori. O con l'amante o con la moglie.
> Ci si rende conto che ama la moglie, vuole che si recuperi il rapporto? Bene. Gli si dice tutto ( se si hanno le palle) e ci si inizia a lavorare sul recupero, anche se lei lo butta fuori casa ( ma vabbe la poverina è depressa, fragile, malata, incapace di intendere e di volere).
> ...


Mi sembra un po' semplice pensare che la questione sia scegliere chi si ama di più o con chi sarei più felice senza considerare le ragioni proprie del traditore, i suoi problemi di sicurezza e di autostima, che sono ben più determinanti nel percorso che porta ad avere un'amante o molte amanti (è uguale anche al femminile) indipendentemente dal fatto che abbia "un matrimonio abbastanza buono*".





* Espressione che ho traslato dal titolo di un saggio di B. Betthelein che in italiano è "Un genitore quasi perfetto", ma in inglese è più un -un genitore abbastanza buono- che vuole intendere che mai nessuno, anche il genitore migliore sarà perfetto, ma solo un buon genitore e che commetterà molti errori, ma complessivamente potrà essere abbastanza.
Mi sembra che l'errore di fondo di molti (soprattutto di chi non si è ancora sposato) stia nel credere che o un matrimonio è perfetto o non ha ragione di sussistere, mentre è già una bella cosa che sia "abbastanza buono".


----------



## Old oscar (16 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' semplice pensare che la questione sia scegliere chi si ama di più o con chi sarei più felice senza considerare le ragioni proprie del traditore, i suoi problemi di sicurezza e di autostima, che sono ben più determinanti nel percorso che porta ad avere un'amante o molte amanti (è uguale anche al femminile) indipendentemente dal fatto che abbia "un matrimonio abbastanza buono*".


e perchè mai un " traditore " dovrebbe avere per forza problemi di sicurezza e di autostima ?

Farsi una " sana sc...pata " ( come dice sempre una mia cara amica ) con il proprio amante rilassa e fà un gran bene. 
Non si tratta di autostima o altro, si tratta semplicemente di assecondare i propri desideri naturali. 

forse bisognerebbe chiedersi il quale sia il percorso che porta le persone a non tradire, potremmo parlarne in un 3d, quasi quasi ne apro uno.........


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2009)

Ma allora, scusa, Oscar.

Perché un sacco di persone pur avendo occasione di farsi sane scopate a destra e manca, non lo fanno?

E non dire che sono represse. Credimi, tutto ma non represse.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Lei in questi 7 mesi ha provato a lasciarmi tante volte.Ma poi ci sentivamo per tel o via sms e lei non ce la faceva a insistere nella sua decisione. Ora mi ha lasciato sul serio. E' molto determinata.Io sto impazzendo. C'e' solo dolore. Mai provato nulla del genere. E dire che io ero una persona tranquilla...mi avessero detto una roba cosi' 8 mesi fa avrei sghignazzato molto e di cuore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa, Ros, sicuramente lo avrai già detto ma non ho voglia di cercare: ma con tua moglie come stanno le cose?


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma allora, scusa, Oscar.
> 
> Perché un sacco di persone pur avendo occasione di farsi sane scopate a destra e manca, non lo fanno?
> 
> E non dire che sono represse. Credimi, tutto ma non represse.


 se devi farti una sana scopato con una persona che non ti piace o non ti attrae non la fai........senno la sana scopata te la fai eccome
e' cosi facile come concetto.......


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se devi farti una sana scopato con una persona che non ti piace o non ti attrae non la fai........senno la sana scopata te la fai eccome
> e' cosi facile come concetto.......


Non è così facile Ale, i sentimenti dove li metti?


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è così facile Ale, i sentimenti dove li metti?


sul conto corrente........ricordo quella volta che lasciai una banconota da 50 euro dopo aver consumato a mo di provocazione....e lei alla fine se la tenne x davvero


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sul conto corrente........ricordo quella volta che lasciai una banconota da 50 euro dopo aver consumato a mo di provocazione....e lei alla fine se la tenne x davvero


 e poi scusa...si parla di una sana scopata....se sei coinvolta sentimentalmente te la fai....se non sei coinvolta ma sei molto attratta te la fai....dove sta la difficolta'???


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e poi scusa...si parla di una sana scopata....se sei coinvolta sentimentalmente te la fai....se non sei coinvolta ma sei molto attratta te la fai....dove sta la difficolta'???


E se si innamora lui?


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E se si innamora lui?


 se si innamora lui si fara' una sana scopata con innamoramento incorporato e alla fine dell'amplesso gli si dice serenamente...."tesoro e' stato bello ora pero levati dalle palle"


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se si innamora lui si fara' una sana scopata con innamoramento incorporato e alla fine dell'amplesso gli si dice serenamente....*"tesoro e' stato bello ora pero levati dalle palle"*


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
tu nei panni della tipa in questione ti saresti scompisciata? io con tutta calma gli avrei offerto in modo molto languido e provocante un altro incontro condito da moooolto bromuro nel caffè


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' semplice pensare che la questione sia scegliere chi si ama di più o con chi sarei più felice senza considerare le ragioni proprie del traditore, i suoi problemi di sicurezza e di autostima, che sono ben più determinanti nel percorso che porta ad avere un'amante o molte amanti (è uguale anche al femminile) indipendentemente dal fatto che abbia "un matrimonio abbastanza buono*".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me piuttosto sembra che l'errore di fondo è accontentarsi rendendo il tutto "abbastanza buono" piuttosto che migliorarsi di giorno in giorno per il "quasi perfetto".
Chi non è ancora sposato magari avrà strane convinzioni, oppure è un obiettività esterna ( chi può dirlo?), come chi non si è mai trovato in storie adultere che ha visioni strane e che crede che siano poca cosa, o quasi. In particolar modo dal punto di vista sentimentale.


----------



## Old oscar (16 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma allora, scusa, Oscar.
> 
> Perché un sacco di persone pur avendo occasione di farsi sane scopate a destra e manca, non lo fanno?
> 
> E non dire che sono represse. Credimi, tutto ma non represse.


non so so, dimmelo tu, anzi, apriamo una serie di 3d per parlare del perchè non si fa.

forse non lo fanno per paura ?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e perchè mai un " traditore " dovrebbe avere per forza problemi di sicurezza e di autostima ?
> 
> Farsi una " sana sc...pata " ( come dice sempre una mia cara amica ) con il proprio amante rilassa e fà un gran bene.
> Non si tratta di autostima o altro, si tratta semplicemente di assecondare i propri desideri naturali.
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma allora, scusa, Oscar.
> 
> Perché un sacco di persone pur avendo occasione di farsi sane scopate a destra e manca, non lo fanno?
> 
> E non dire che sono represse. Credimi, tutto ma non represse.





oscar ha detto:


> non so so, dimmelo tu, anzi, apriamo una serie di 3d per parlare del perchè non si fa.
> 
> forse non lo fanno per paura ?


E' già stato aperto qualcosa di attinente sulla fedeltà...

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=9843&page=4


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> A me piuttosto sembra che l'errore di fondo è accontentarsi rendendo il tutto "abbastanza buono" piuttosto che *migliorarsi di giorno in giorno per il "quasi perfetto".*
> Chi non è ancora sposato magari avrà strane convinzioni, oppure è un obiettività esterna ( chi può dirlo?), come chi non si è mai trovato in storie adultere che ha visioni strane e che crede che siano poca cosa, o quasi. In particolar modo dal punto di vista sentimentale.


 
tipo come?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non so so, dimmelo tu, anzi, apriamo una serie di 3d per parlare del perchè non si fa.
> 
> forse non lo fanno per paura ?


 
io ti posso parlare per me (uno su milioni, ma non penso di essere la sola).

Io non lo faccio (e, credimi, le occasioni non mancherebbero...)perché non mi interessa. Preferisco i rapporti significativi, e siccome amo mio marito non vado a mettere in crisi il mio matrimonio "cercando di costruire" rapporti significativi con sconosciuti ed estranei vari 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quando mi sono innamorata, per me è stata una malattia virale, che si è cronicizzata. Non certo un lanciare semi in giro come nella canzone di Battisti...


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tipo come?


Leggendo negli occhi dell'altro eventuali problemi?
Senza appellarsi alla routine, al quotidiano, ai problemi e al solito bla bla bla.

Prima NOI poi il resto.

Questo gia sarebbe un bel passo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non lo faccio (e, credimi, le occasioni non mancherebbero...)...


 a nessuna donna le occasioni mancano......a meno che non sia sopra i 120 kg e coi baffi....l'uomo nn guarda tanto x il sottile.....


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a nessuna donna le occasioni mancano......a meno che non sia sopra i 120 kg e coi baffi....l'uomo nn guarda tanto x il sottile.....


 
ne peso 119 e ho appena fatto la ceretta.....mi vuoi??


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ne peso 119 e ho appena fatto la ceretta.....mi vuoi??


 ottimo
certo che ti voglio


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Leggendo negli occhi dell'altro eventuali problemi?
> Senza appellarsi alla routine, al quotidiano, ai problemi e al solito bla bla bla.
> 
> * Prima NOI poi il resto.*
> ...


mi pare sia una fisolofia di vita alquanto ab usata


----------



## Old rospetto (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusa, Ros, sicuramente lo avrai già detto ma non ho voglia di cercare: ma con tua moglie come stanno le cose?


 
Stanno che lei si e' accorta di qualcosa. E dopo avermi trattato per anni con astio e velenosita' s'e' raddolcita e ha cambiato atteggiamento nei miei riguardi. Le voglio bene, ci conosciamo da 26 anni, abbiamo vissuto tanto e ci conosciamo...ma se devo paragonare quello che provo per mia moglie( la quale, detto en passant, mi ha tradito in passato: non ne sono certo, ma quasi) all'uragano degli ultimi 7 mesi dovrei solo dedurne che l'amore e' un altra cosa. Certo, so che l'amore non e' ne' puo' essere solo passione, e' ben altro.
Continuo a stare malissimo, cerco di reagire in ogni modo, ma ho delle ricadute paurose. Fatina la vedo quasi ogni giorno d sfuggita pero' perche' non lavoriamo nello stesso ufficio.Ma l'ultima volta che l'ho sentita mi ha chiesto di non chiamarla. Vuole tornare  fare la "brava ragazza". Ora non avra' piu' sensi di colpa. E io sono nel baratro.
Grande.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Stanno che lei si e' accorta di qualcosa. E dopo avermi trattato per anni con astio e velenosita' s'e' raddolcita e ha cambiato atteggiamento nei miei riguardi. Le voglio bene, ci conosciamo da 26 anni, abbiamo vissuto tanto e ci conosciamo...ma se devo paragonare quello che provo per mia moglie( la quale, detto en passant, mi ha tradito in passato: non ne sono certo, ma quasi) all'uragano degli ultimi 7 mesi dovrei solo dedurne che l'amore e' un altra cosa. Certo, so che l'amore non e' ne' puo' essere solo passione, e' ben altro.
> Continuo a stare malissimo, cerco di reagire in ogni modo, ma ho delle ricadute paurose. Fatina la vedo quasi ogni giorno d sfuggita pero' perche' non lavoriamo nello stesso ufficio.Ma l'ultima volta che l'ho sentita mi ha chiesto di non chiamarla. Vuole tornare fare la "brava ragazza". Ora non avra' piu' sensi di colpa. E io sono nel baratro.
> Grande.


 E se provassi a diventare grande?

(Chiedi a Persa, magari ha un paio di palle che le avanzano, io purtroppo non posso offrirtele, le ho perse a mia volta..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Leggendo negli occhi dell'altro eventuali problemi?
> Senza appellarsi alla routine, al quotidiano, ai problemi e al solito bla bla bla.
> 
> Prima NOI poi il resto.
> ...


 
in teoria si.

In pratica, saro' sincera, non la vedo così.

E poi non è mica detto che tutti privilegino l'empatia nella coppia.

Belle scrive "leggere negli occhi dell'altro eventuali problemi". Probabilmente TU hai bisogno di empatia, scambio, condivisione.

Ma ti sorprenderebbe forse sapere QUANTI matrimoni siano basati su TUTTO fuorché su questo valore, che non è di per sé IL VALORE.

L'istituzione matrimoniale è come una cipolla, fatta di tanti strati valoriali. 

Privilegiarne uno o due (la passione e /o l'empatia, o al contrario i figli/gli accomodamenti materiali) non ha senso perché ogni matrimonio ha le sue dinamiche.

Puo' capitare di essere sposati con la migliore persona del mondo (vedi il marito di Amarax con Amarax) e comunque avere delle insoddisfazioni PERSONALI che il matrimonio non puo' colmare.

Secondo me le persone mature capiscono questa cosa...e si comportano di conseguenza, senza raccontarsi che sono "giustificati" se trombano in giro.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a nessuna donna le occasioni mancano......a meno che non sia sopra i 120 kg e coi baffi....l'uomo nn guarda tanto x il sottile.....


 
dipende dall'uomo (e dalla donna).


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Stanno che lei si e' accorta di qualcosa. E dopo avermi trattato per anni con astio e velenosita' s'e' raddolcita e ha cambiato atteggiamento nei miei riguardi. Le voglio bene, ci conosciamo da 26 anni, abbiamo vissuto tanto e ci conosciamo...ma se devo paragonare quello che provo per mia moglie( *la quale, detto en passant, mi ha tradito in passato: non ne sono certo, ma quasi)* all'uragano degli ultimi 7 mesi dovrei solo dedurne che l'amore e' un altra cosa. Certo, so che l'amore non e' ne' puo' essere solo passione, e' ben altro.
> Continuo a stare malissimo, cerco di reagire in ogni modo, ma ho delle ricadute paurose. Fatina la vedo quasi ogni giorno d sfuggita pero' perche' non lavoriamo nello stesso ufficio.Ma l'ultima volta che l'ho sentita mi ha chiesto di non chiamarla. Vuole tornare fare la "brava ragazza". Ora non avra' piu' sensi di colpa. E io sono nel baratro.
> Grande.


non ne sei certo ma la usi come scusa. sicuramente anche con la tua amante.
non hai avuto le palle per capire se tua moglie ti avesse tradito e sei rimasto a casa, come è -appurato- che da casa non te ne saresti mai andato in ogni caso... 
ma quale amore... ma dai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a nessuna donna le occasioni mancano......a meno che non sia sopra i 120 kg e coi baffi....l'uomo nn guarda tanto x il sottile.....




un minimo di selezione la fanno anche le bestie...


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un minimo di selezione la fanno anche le bestie...


 con te vanno sul sicuro allora?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> con te vanno sul sicuro allora?



scusa ma chi minchia sei? 
così, tanto per capire.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma chi minchia sei?
> così, tanto per capire.


 mmmmmminchia signor tenente


----------



## Old giulia (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> A me piuttosto sembra che l'errore di fondo è accontentarsi rendendo il tutto "abbastanza buono" piuttosto che migliorarsi di giorno in giorno per il "quasi perfetto".


 
Non sò Belle,
il pensiero è un po' confuso ma... mi par di ricordare che tu sia una persona "incontentabile" giusto?
Migliorarsi per il "quasi perfetto" nn potrebbe significare poi che, arrivati a questo punto,l'accontentarsi prenda il sppravvento? e che quindi anche il perfetto diventi un non assoluto? scadendo quindi nel "buono"?


----------



## Old giulia (16 Gennaio 2009)

rospetto ha detto:


> Stanno che lei si e' accorta di qualcosa. E dopo avermi trattato per anni con *astio e velenosita'*
> Mah... io penso che se veramente una persona prova sentimenti così negativi verso altre persone (in questo caso tu rospetto-marito) non è mai "gratuito" e senza fondamento.
> Può anche essere che sia solo un tuo modo di vedere... giusto come alibi per giustificare il tuo tradimento.
> 
> ...





Anna A ha detto:


> non ne sei certo ma la usi come scusa. sicuramente anche con la tua amante.
> non hai avuto le palle per capire se tua moglie ti avesse tradito e sei rimasto a casa, come è -appurato- che da casa non te ne saresti mai andato in ogni caso...
> ma quale amore... ma dai...


Quoto... stra-quoto


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sette mesi sono segno di una bella resistenza come amante di uno che ti chiama adorata fatina...


 
ma quanto sei diventata crotala tu...quanto..mia cara persa 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Rospolo, scusa,,vorrei scrverti ma lo faro'..non oggi...


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Non sò Belle,
> il pensiero è un po' confuso ma... mi par di ricordare che tu sia una persona "incontentabile" giusto?
> Migliorarsi per il "quasi perfetto" nn potrebbe significare poi che, arrivati a questo punto,l'accontentarsi prenda il sppravvento? e che quindi anche il perfetto diventi un non assoluto? scadendo quindi nel "buono"?



Io rivoglio solo il mio cane adesso!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io rivoglio solo il mio cane adesso!


 
)))


----------



## Old giulia (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io rivoglio solo il mio cane adesso!


... e mi lasci nella confusione più nera? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











ps: come mi dispiace Belle per il tuo cagnolino


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> ... e mi lasci nella confusione più nera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, ecco!















Ma tanto trovo chi è stato, e non conoscero' pietà.


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sul conto corrente........ricordo quella volta che lasciai una banconota da 50 euro dopo aver consumato a mo di provocazione....e lei alla fine se la tenne x davvero


 













  ma ...non era una relazione amorosa. vero?


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tu nei panni della tipa in questione ti saresti scompisciata? io con tutta calma gli avrei offerto in modo molto languido e provocante un altro incontro condito da moooolto bromuro nel caffè


 
vendicativa 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...bene vendicatevi donne ogni volta che potete


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> A me piuttosto sembra che l'errore di fondo è accontentarsi rendendo il tutto "abbastanza buono" piuttosto che migliorarsi di giorno in giorno per il "quasi perfetto".
> Chi non è ancora sposato magari avrà strane convinzioni, oppure è un obiettività esterna ( chi può dirlo?), come chi non si è mai trovato in storie adultere che ha visioni strane e che crede che siano poca cosa, o quasi. In particolar modo dal punto di vista sentimentale.








 no belle, no.
Qui sembra voler fare intendere che le storie clandestine (fammi passare la definizione, non lo dico in senso offensivo ma solo per far capire che sono storie nascoste, che non si possono vivere alla luce del sole), siano solo amore e senrtimenti mentre le storie ufficiali, di coniugi o conviventi, siano abitudine, convenienza, facciata e tutto quanto di peggio si possa immaginare dal punto di vista delle emozioni e dell'amore. Lascia stare che io ho amato un uomo che mi ha tradita...secondo  te , se IO non lo avessi amato, avrei sofferto quello che ho sofferto? ed io sono sposata. Da 27 anni quasi. Lo amavo. Tanto. Come credo tu abbia amato il tuo uomo. Non in più. Non in meno. Io e te, una moglie ed un amante abbiamo amato l'uomo sbagliato. L'altra, l'amante che mi riguarda non c'entra fra me e leui. Come la moglie di lui non c'entra con te. 4 sfigate...ognuna con amori sbagliati all'attivo.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si, ecco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cos'hanno fatto al tuo cane?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















MICIO CHE BELLO RIVEDERTI!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> no belle, no.
> Qui sembra voler fare intendere che le storie clandestine (fammi passare la definizione, non lo dico in senso offensivo ma solo per far capire che sono storie nascoste, che non si possono vivere alla luce del sole), siano solo amore e senrtimenti mentre le storie ufficiali, di coniugi o conviventi, siano abitudine, convenienza, facciata e tutto quanto di peggio si possa immaginare dal punto di vista delle emozioni e dell'amore. Lascia stare che io ho amato un uomo che mi ha tradita...secondo  te , se IO non lo avessi amato, avrei sofferto quello che ho sofferto? ed io sono sposata. Da 27 anni quasi. Lo amavo. Tanto. Come credo tu abbia amato il tuo uomo. Non in più. Non in meno. Io e te, una moglie ed un amante abbiamo amato l'uomo sbagliato. L'altra, l'amante che mi riguarda non c'entra fra me e leui. Come la moglie di lui non c'entra con te. 4 sfigate...ognuna con amori sbagliati all'attivo.



Stavolta concordo con Amarax: è un po' difficile essere obiettivi "dall'esterno" rispetto al matrimonio, che è un istituzione ben complessa da comprendere da chi ci sta dentro, figuriamoci da chi la vede da fuori!

Quando mi sposai, ormai quasi 15 anni fa, mi sembrò di aver varcato una soglia in un mondo nuovo: non avevo piu' un fidanzato, avevo un MARITO. Mio marito. E' una relazione totalmente diversa da qualunque altra.

Non concordo sul discorso della sfiga: amare non è una colpa. Ma, ribadisco la mia frase citata da Persa in calce ai suoi interventi, è una precisa responsabilità come si vive il sentimento, se ci si fa vittima delle situazioni e delle altre persone, o protagonisti attivi della propria vita (il che a volte significa anche accettare che certe situazioni non siano risolvibili nei modi sperati: "se la vita ti da' limoni, fa limonate!")


----------



## Old giulia (16 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> no belle, no.
> *Qui sembra voler fare intendere che le storie clandestine (fammi passare la definizione, non lo dico in senso offensivo ma solo per far capire che sono storie nascoste, che non si possono vivere alla luce del sole), siano solo amore e senrtimenti mentre le storie ufficiali, di coniugi o conviventi, siano abitudine, convenienza, facciata e tutto quanto di peggio si possa immaginare dal punto di vista delle emozioni e dell'amore.* ...........


 
Quoto Amarax


----------



## Old giulia (16 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> .........................
> 
> Lo amavo. Tanto. Come credo tu abbia amato il tuo uomo. Non in più. Non in meno. Io e te, una moglie ed un amante abbiamo amato l'uomo sbagliato. L'altra, l'amante che mi riguarda non c'entra fra me e leui. Come la moglie di lui non c'entra con te. 4 sfigate...ognuna con amori sbagliati all'attivo.


Non si tratta di essere sfigate... di solito quando si scopre un tradimento si entra in crisi, l'autostima sparisce, a volte ci si colpevolizza.
Ma penso sia una fase che con il passare del tempo passa.
Poi subentra la rabbia, la determinazione, la consapevolezza di valere come persona.
Non è colpa di nessuno se succede... succede e basta.
L'importante è rendersi conto della responsabilità, del dolore che si provocae quindi... DECIDERE.
Io penso che nell'arco di una vita matrimoniale può capitare una sbandata, anche la fine di un amore.
Ma rimanere IMMOBILE non aiuta.
Io non vivrei mai accanto ad un uomo sapendo che non prova più nulla per me.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Io non vivrei mai accanto ad un uomo sapendo che non prova più nulla per me.


Quoto.


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere sfigate... di solito quando si scopre un tradimento si entra in crisi, l'autostima sparisce, a volte ci si colpevolizza.
> Ma penso sia una fase che con il passare del tempo passa.
> Poi subentra la rabbia, la determinazione, la consapevolezza di valere come persona.
> Non è colpa di nessuno se succede... succede e basta.
> ...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quoto.


 
E se quest'uomo ti cerca , ti dice che ti ama...ma tu pensi cmq che ti ha dimostrato il contrario? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io resto della mia idea : separarmi da lui. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Appena riesco...ma quando? e come?uffàààààààààààààà


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> E se quest'uomo ti cerca , ti dice che ti ama...ma tu pensi cmq che ti ha dimostrato il contrario?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dire ti amo è facile, più difficile dimostrarlo... Ama credo che fino a quando non se ne andrà lui... beh...


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cos'hanno fatto al tuo cane?!



Rubato.
In off topic ho messo anche la foto.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> E se quest'uomo ti cerca , ti dice che ti ama...ma tu pensi cmq che ti ha dimostrato il contrario?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAI!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dire ti amo è facile, più difficile dimostrarlo... *Ama credo che fino a quando non se ne andrà lui...* beh...








  ma dove?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lui ha trovato l'America  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lavatura e stiratura diceva Toto'


----------



## Old amarax (17 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dire ti amo è facile, più difficile dimostrarlo... Ama credo che fino a quando non se ne andrà lui... beh...


 
...continuo io per te:
non avrai il coraggio nè la forza di buttarlo fuori. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il coraggio, non di buttarlo fuori, ma di dirgli di andarsene l'ho avuto.
Lui ha detto che non vuole...che mi ama...che passerà .Anche la mia sfiducia dovrebbe passare. Con il tempo vedendo che lui è qui con me e mi ama...
Io vorrei che lui prendesse coscienza che io sono cambiata e andasse via. Civilmente...
Altro sogno siori e siore...altro sogno.
Per questo sto pensando di farmi una storia...si arrabbiasse  lui e magari dicendomi sei una str...a ,una tr..a si facesse le valigie e....via più veloce della luce?


----------



## Old amarax (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 ma xchè dici così? addirittura l'America? ma voi donne qui...non cucinate, lavate, stirate, lavorate...cosa faccio di più? ( vabbè se qualcuno ricorda i calzini...è un fatto mio...i cassetti 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   quello è un extra.


----------



## Old giulia (17 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ...continuo io per te:
> non avrai il coraggio nè la forza di buttarlo fuori.
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa Ama,
quello che non capisco è se tu, tuo marito, lo ami ?
Se tu lo ami e lui anche dice di amarti allora dovresti costruire giorno dopo giorno questo nuovo rapporto, cambiare entrambi e non rifare più gli errori passati.
Per fare questo ci vuole coerenza, pazienza e dialogo: tantissimo dialogo.
Non lasciar perdere per non sembrare "la moglie che rompe".
Tu mi dai l'impressione di essere IMMOBILE, come rassegnata in attesa di chissà quale miracolo... ma non funziona così.
Tu non hai fiducia in lui e questo glielo devi far presente affinchè questo sentimento SPARISCA. Se lui veramente ti ama DEVE impegnarsi in questo.
Ma se non lo capisce glielo devi far notare tu.
Mi sembra di capire che sia tu in SVANTAGGIO.
Quindi DIGLIELO: spesso.
Dovete, parlare, comunicare, devi dirgli i tuoi stati d'animo sempre, i tuoi dubbi, le tue difficoltà sempre in nome di quella RICOSTRUZIONE, di quel Amore smarrito.

 Fatti un esame di coscienza Ama e REAGISCI.

Se invece tu NON ami più tuo marito diglielo.
Digli che non provi più nulla e che vuoi la separazione.
Mi sembra facile, sono poche paroline.
Decidi Ama, il tempo passa e tu non sei felice!!


----------



## Old giulia (17 Gennaio 2009)

Scusa rospetto dell'OT ma il discorso potrebbe valere anche per te.


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Per questo sto pensando di farmi una storia...si arrabbiasse lui e magari dicendomi sei una str...a ,una tr..a si facesse le valigie e....via più veloce della luce?


Se la storia servisse ad aumentare l'autostima e a prendere coscienza del tuo valore, ben venga... Attenta a scegliere con cura l'altro però...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Scusa Ama,
> quello che non capisco è se tu, *tuo marito, lo* *ami ?Non lo so più*
> *Se tu lo ami e lui anche dice di amarti* allora dovresti costruire giorno dopo giorno questo nuovo rapporto, cambiare entrambi e non rifare più gli errori passati.
> Per fare questo ci vuole coerenza, pazienza e dialogo: *tantissimo dialogo*.*Non riesco più a parlargli davvero*
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se la storia servisse ad aumentare l'autostima e a prendere coscienza del tuo valore, ben venga... Attenta a scegliere con cura l'altro però...


 
Mi presenti qualcuno?


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi presenti qualcuno?




















   età? Caratteristiche fisiche? Caratteriali?


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2009)

Amarax, con l'ingenuità che ha, si innamorerebbe pure dell'amante.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> età? Caratteristiche fisiche? Caratteriali?





Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, con l'ingenuità che ha, si innamorerebbe pure dell'amante.


 














 .. che fai sfotti??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sa che hai ragione...sai che casino farei?


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> età? Caratteristiche fisiche? Caratteriali?


 





 54\60 , pulito...profumato...libero. Non voglio far soffrire nessuno...poi si vede.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> 54\60 , pulito...profumato...libero. Non voglio far soffrire nessuno...poi si vede.


Azz libero non ce l'ho... sposato va bene uguale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> 54\60 , pulito...profumato...libero. Non voglio far soffrire nessuno...poi si vede.


 Ehhhh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ci sono prima io!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, con l'ingenuità che ha, si innamorerebbe pure dell'amante.



Oramai l'abbiamo schedata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> .. che fai sfotti???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZI ZI ZI


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Azz libero non ce l'ho... sposato va bene uguale?
















  .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 no. Non voglio far soffire ad una donna quello che ho sofferto e...soffro io.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rispettare la fila!!!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2009)

Concordo con Amarax.

Ho realizzato che l'adulterio è una violenza inaudita su tutte le persone coinvolte (figli, genitori, e altri parenti inclusi)


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oramai l'abbiamo schedata
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> ZI ZI ZI


carta conosciuta songo, neee 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Rispettare la fila!!!


 In quante siamo in fila per quell'uomo decente e libero?


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In quante siamo in fila per quell'uomo decente e libero?








 Poche...giusto io e te, illuse che ce ne siano un paio, magari uno giù ed uno su in Italia...mi sa che soprattutto di quell'età...nisba.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo con Amarax.
> 
> Ho realizzato che l'adulterio è una violenza inaudita su tutte le persone coinvolte (figli, genitori, e altri parenti inclusi)


 





  già.
L'adulterio ti spacca tutto. Cuore ed anima.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cos'hanno fatto al tuo cane?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie vere!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> già.
> L'adulterio ti spacca tutto. Cuore ed anima.


a chi  ce l'ha.

bella che sei, Ama.

ma per te stessa qualcosa devi fare.e non è detto che sia trovarsi un uomo.anzi.

devi fare in modo, magari, che striscino ai tuoi piedi da quanto ti ami!

detto in parole povere povere..


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a chi ce l'ha.
> 
> bella che sei, Ama.
> 
> ...


Ci sto provando da circa un anno.
Però...forse i miei mal di testa sono legati al fatto che non piango più...x amarmi e non essergli di peso nella decisione di andarsene.Almeno lo ha detto la sig,ra che mi fa i massaggi shatzu...
Fatto sta che sono finta anche con lui ed ho sempre ma di testa . Inizio con toradol continuo con altri vari...


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ci sto provando da circa un anno.
> Però...forse i miei mal di testa sono legati al fatto che non piango più...x amarmi e non essergli di peso nella decisione di andarsene.Almeno lo ha detto la sig,ra che mi fa i massaggi shatzu...
> Fatto sta che sono finta anche con lui ed ho sempre ma di testa . Inizio con toradol continuo con altri vari...


Ama Ama... ti passo il cellulare?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ci sto provando da circa un anno.
> Però...forse i miei mal di testa sono legati al fatto che non piango più...x amarmi e non essergli di peso nella decisione di andarsene.Almeno lo ha detto la sig,ra che mi fa i massaggi shatzu...
> Fatto sta che sono finta anche con lui ed ho sempre ma di testa . Inizio con toradol continuo con altri vari...


 

comprendo i tuoi mal di testa dunque...

mi spiace Ama. davvero.


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soffre sempre chi non devrebbe.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ama Ama... ti* passo il cellulare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









    perchè"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  "?......mi devo preoccupare? o hai quel nome.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e scavalchiamo persina?


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Soffre sempre chi non devrebbe.


Non ce lo meritiamo il dolore, non lo merita chi rispetta tutto e tutti.
 Ma non ci sono regole nè punizioni per come si è e come si vive.
Possiamo però provare a venirne fuori. 
Forza Belle! lo dico a te come lo dico a me.


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Non ce lo meritiamo il dolore, non lo merita chi rispetta tutto e tutti.
> Ma non ci sono regole nè punizioni per come si è e come si vive.
> Possiamo però provare a venirne fuori.
> Forza Belle! lo dico a te come lo dico a me.








 Certo che ne veniamo fuori.
La sai la mia teoria giamaicana.
Mal che vada...


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Certo che ne veniamo fuori.
> *La sai la mia teoria giamaicana.*
> Mal che vada...


 
No, non la conosco. Di che si tratta?


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Invece di piangere e straziarsi.
Si prende un biglietto aereo e si va in Giamaica.

Sole, mare, cocco e uomini!

L'unica cosa che puo succedere è dare la testa nel muro per il tempo perso con uno che paragonato a tutto ciò è una zanzara.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Invece di piangere e straziarsi.
> Si prende un biglietto aereo e si va in Giamaica.
> 
> Sole, mare, cocco e uomini!
> ...


Ok...ci penso


----------



## Old zzzanzara (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Invece di piangere e straziarsi.
> Si prende un biglietto aereo e si va in Giamaica.
> 
> Sole, mare, cocco e uomini!
> ...


Cosa hai contro le zzzzzzanzare????????



Stai attenta Bellina


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Cosa hai contro le zzzzzzanzare????????
> 
> 
> 
> Stai attenta Bellina


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Cosa hai contro le zzzzzzanzare????????
> 
> 
> 
> Stai attenta Bellina


vieni dalla Pianura Padana x caso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Cosa hai contro le zzzzzzanzare????????
> 
> 
> 
> Stai attenta Bellina




























   oddio un altro
posso rubarti l'allegato e usarlo come avatar?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Gennaio 2009)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Cosa hai contro le zzzzzzanzare????????
> 
> 
> 
> Stai attenta Bellina


----------

